# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  ΜΕΛΙΣΣΟΚΟΜΙΚΗ ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΣΜΕΝΟ ΕΛΕΓΧΟ

## babismix

καλησπερα στην ομαδα..ειμαι μελισσοκομος κ θελω να κανω κατασκευη ζυγαριας μιας κ τα οικονομικα ειναι δυσκολα κ στην αγορα τις πουλανε πολυ ακριβα....δεν εχω ιδεα απο πολλα πραγματα ηλεκτρονικα αλλα εαν μπορουσατε να με βοηθησετε...
για να φτιαξω τη ζυγαρια απ οτι εχω δει κ σε αλλους συναδελφους κ απ οτι εχω διαβασει χρειαζομαι ενα gsm,ενα loadcell, κ ενα ρολοι χρονοδιακοπτη για να ενεργοποιηται κ να στελνει μυνημα...
εχω βρει τα παρακατω εξαρτηματα

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Parallel-Bea...cAAMXQqWNSJsLF
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GSM-SIEMENS-...AqJNlDbmKhYKHA
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-12V-Digit...4AAOSwEeFVFrZ5

καθως κ εναν αισθητηρα για θερμοκρασια κ υγρασια...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Temp...MAAMXQfvlSgMnw

θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας σε οτι αφορα το εξης
εαν ολα αυτα πορουν να συνδεθουν μεταξυ του κ να λειτουργισει το συστημα,
εφοσον το ρολοι δουλευει με 12v κ το gsm με 5,με ποιο τροπο με μια μπαταρια 12v γινεται να δουλεψουν κ τα δυο..
το gsm θα παιρνει ρευμα η εστω εντολη απο το ρολοι για να ενεργοποιηθει κ να παρει δεδομενα για να τα στειλει...η λειτουργεια του gsm το δεχεται αυτο????δηλαδη θα δινει ρευμα το ρολοι να παιρνει το gsm κ να στελνει μυνημα...
κ τελευταιο η συνδεσμολογια πως γινεται...

----------


## leosedf

Αν ήταν έτσι εύκολα μάστορα με 10 ευρώ θα το έφτιαχνε ο καθένας.

Καλά το σκέφτηκες αλλά ξέχασες κάτι, προγραμματισμό, το ρολόι είναι άχρηστο γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς πρέπει να έχεις μικροελεγκτή που θα μαζεύει τα δεδομένα σου και θα επικοινωνεί με το modem και να σου στέλνει τα δεδομένα στο κινητό η μέσω internet σε email κλπ.
Και μια κάρτα σιμ για το modem.

Η πλακέτα με το modem είναι dev board είναι μόνο για ανάπτυξη προϊόντος αρχικά.

Είναι λίγο(εως πολύ) πιο περίπλοκο δηλαδή απ' ότι φαίνεται, έχεις κάποια εμπειρία με ηλεκτρονικά? Με προγραμματισμό κλπ?

----------


## street

> ειμαι μελισσοκομος ......



και εγω φουρναρης ... :Unsure: 
μα τετοια βαρεμαρα ? μα τετοια ? ημαρτον ...  να δεις αν φορτωσε μελι η κυψελη - κυψελες απο μακρια ???  αντι να πας απο κει μια βολτα ( μια φορα τον μηνα ειναι ) να επιθεωρησεις τα  μελισσια ????  να δεις πως πανε ?  για πες για πες .... 
σε ενημερωνω οτι ουτε οι επαγγελματιες του ειδους δεν βαζουν ζυγαρια στην κυψελη ! εκτος ορισμενων περιπτωσεων  ...

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Πιο λίγο θα στοιχίσει να πας 
Να δεις δηλαδή αν είναι ακόμα εκεί ή τις έχουν κλέψει.

----------


## babismix

δεν ειναι θεμα βαρεμαρας ουτε κουρασης....ειναι ποιο σωστο ομως να βλεπεις τι εξελιξη εχει μια περιοχη καθημερα μιας κ ειναι πολυ μακρια να πας κ τα εξοδα πολλα...οταν καθε δρομολογιο να πας φτανει τα 300 ευρω για εμενα ειναι μια λυση...λυση που μου διχνει οτι η περιοχη δουλευει η οχι....να ξερω τις κινησεις μου που θα κανω...κ φυσικα τις εχουν οι επαγγελματιες μελισσοκομοι κ οχι οι ερασιτεχνες....

----------


## lepouras

Μπάμπη εγώ δεν θα σου πω αν κάνεις καλά ή όχι για αυτό που θες. αλλά με το ότι δεν έχεις γνώσεις καθόλου στο θέμα είναι σαν να σου πω εσένα << είμαι παιδί τις πόλης και δεν ξέρω καν τη θα πει βουνό (πόσο μάλλον μελισσοκομία) και θέλω να πάρω τέσσερις τάβλες και τις καρφώσω και τις βάλω στο βουνό και να παίρνω 2 κιλά μέλι την ημέρα>> τη θα μου απάνταγες?
καταλαβαίνεις ότι αυτό που ζητάς δεν είναι λέγκο και κουμπώνω 4 πλακετάκια και 2 καλώδια και τέλειωσε.

----------


## picdev

> και εγω φουρναρης ...
> μα τετοια βαρεμαρα ? μα τετοια ? ημαρτον ...  να δεις αν φορτωσε μελι η κυψελη - κυψελες απο μακρια ???  αντι να πας απο κει μια βολτα ( μια φορα τον μηνα ειναι ) να επιθεωρησεις τα  μελισσια ????  να δεις πως πανε ?  για πες για πες .... 
> σε ενημερωνω οτι ουτε οι επαγγελματιες του ειδους δεν βαζουν ζυγαρια στην κυψελη ! εκτος ορισμενων περιπτωσεων  ...




ρε μήτσο και εμείς κλέφτες θα γίνουμε ? 
αν δεν το φτιάξουμε να το πουλήσουμε στους μελισσοκόμους πως θα ζήσουμε ?

----------


## picdev

> Πιο λίγο θα στοιχίσει να πας 
> Να δεις δηλαδή αν είναι ακόμα εκεί ή τις έχουν κλέψει.



Μιχάλη θα βάλω gps να στέλνει συντεταγμένες, 
και συναγερμό με accelerometer αν κουνηθεί η κυψέλη,
αν βγαίνει ακριβό βάζω εναν τερματικό στο κάτω μέρος της κεψέλης  :Lol: 
ρε παιδιά είμαστε στην εποχή των IOT

----------


## leosedf

Κάθε μέρα κλέβουν κυψέλες νομίζεις ότι και να ειδοποιηθεί δεν θα την πάρουν?

----------


## picdev

Θα έχει και gps λέμε, μόλις ενεργοποιήται ο συναγερμός, με rf θα ενεργοποιούνται ψεύτικοι ήχοι στο σημείο , που θα έχουν μπαταρία και φωτοβολταϊκό.
Μπορεί να σχεδιαστεί και ηλεκτροσόκ στη κυψέλη που θα ενεργοποιείται μολις τη σηκώσεις . Θα έχει μπαταρία μέσα κριμένη.
Ακούω προσφορά

----------


## leosedf

Ναι ναι εσένα περιμένουν τον εφευρέτη.
Υπάρχουν gps και χρησιμοποιούνται εδώ και καιρό σε κυψέλες, είναι το πρώτο πράμα που πετάνε με ένα σκεπάρνι από πάνω.

----------


## xlife

Δεν ξέρω πόσο θα εκτιμήσουν οι μέλισσες τα rf τα χημικά των μπαταριών και το ηλεκτροσοκ

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Δεν ξέρω πόσο *θα εκτιμήσουν οι μέλισσες τα rf* τα χημικά των μπαταριών και το ηλεκτροσοκ



Αν είναι *ZigBee* ή *RF-Bee* για την επικοινωνία μεταξύ κυψελών δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα!
Μετά ένα απομακρυσμένο GSM στέλνει τα δεδομένα πιο μακρυά.

- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZigBee
- https://github.com/Seeed-Studio/RFBee

----------


## pet

Για τον φίλο που ρωτάει καλλίτερα να απευθυνθεί εδώ : http://www.save-bees.com/en/home-2/

Ο κύριος που το έχει φτιάξει το έχει σταθεροποιήσει εδώ και 5 χρόνια, πουλάει τρελά στο εξωτερικό, έχει μειώσει το κόστος παραγωγής και το δίνει αρκετά φθηνά πλέον.
Χρειάζεσαι 1-2 kit ανα ομάδα κυψελών.

αν λένε "τόσο βαριέσαι", η ζυγαριά κυψέλης σε βγάζει απο μεγάλα έξοδα μετακίνησης αφού οι περισσότεροι μελισσοκόμοι έχουν τα μελίσια μέχρι και 120 χιλιόμετρα μακρύα (τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει εμφανιστεί πρόβλημα).

Το ζήτημα της ζυγαριάς είναι ότι μπορεί να σου σώσει μια ολόκληρη παραγωγή αφού μπορείς να προλάβεις ασθένειες και άλλα προβλήματα που δεν μπορείς ακόμα και 2 φορές να την εβδομάδα να πηγαίνεις.

Επίσης βοηθάει και στις κλοπές διότι δίνει module που μπαίνει μέσα στην κυψέλη και δεν το βλέπεις ο άλλος παρα μόνο αν την ανοίξει.

----------


## manolena

Για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε μερικά πράγματα και επειδή όλα δεν είναι όπως φαίνονται, το θέμα με τον απομακρυσμένο έλεγχο μέσω τηλεμετρίας των κυψελών είναι ένα θέμα που πρωτίστως έχει οικονομική βάση. Όπως λέει και ο pet πιο πάνω, ένα τέτοιο σύστημα μπορεί να σώσει ολόκληρη παραγωγή απο ασθένειες ή άλλα προβλήματα, αλλά και τον ίδιο τον παραγωγό απο πάαααρα πολλά έξοδα, μιας και συνήθως όσοι ασχολούνται επαγγελματικά, στήνουν τα μελίσσια τους πολλά χιλιόμετρα μακρυά απο τον τόπο που ζουν. Δεν είναι καθόλου παράξενο, παραγωγός απο τον τόπο του Μπάμπη να έχει μελίσσια στη Χαλκιδική για παράδειγμα, που έχει φημισμένο πευκόμελο. Άρα, δεν είναι σωστό να λέμε οτι η κατασκευή ενός τέτοιου συστήματος γίνεται απο ...βαρεμάρα.

Παρ' όλα αυτά, είναι πολύ εύκολη η κατασκευή του (για αποφυγή αγοράς ακριβών συστημάτων) με απλό και αποδοτικό τρόπο χρησιμοποιώντας απλές έτοιμες πλατφόρμες:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zemic-Parall...cAAOSwpDdU89io
Αυτό είναι ένα load cell μέχρι 100 κιλά που μπορείς να διαβάσεις με έναν προσαρμογέα
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HX711-Weighi...YAAOSwyQtV3sgJ

...σε έναν arduino UNO και με τη βοήθεια επίσης ενός αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας-υγρασίας:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DHT11-Temper...sAAOxy63FSw6h1

...και ενός modem:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SIM900-GPRS-...wAAOSwabhUX2Ec

...μπορείς να στέλνεις όποτε θές εσύ ένα μήνυμα στην βάση και να σου απαντήσει με ένα μήνυμα που θα λέει τα κιλά της υπο δειγματοληψία κυψέλης, τη θερμοκρασία-υγρασία της περιοχής και για να εξοικονομείς ενέργεια απο τη μπαταρία σου (που θα φορτίζεται με solar panel) το πρόγραμμα θα το κρατάει κοιμισμένο για πολλές ώρες της ημέρας, ενώ θα το ξυπνάει μόνο για να δεί αν του έχεις στείλει εσύ ερώτηση με SMS. 

Μπορώ να διαβεβαιώσω οτι όπως φαίνεται πιο πάνω, ένα τουλάχιστον τέτοιο σύστημα δουλεύει ήδη εξαιρετικά με την προσθήκη και μιας σειριακής οθόνης LCD για επιτόπου πληροφόρηση και μάλιστα αν μετατραπεί ώστε να φοράει έναν arduino MEGA, μπορεί να κάνει δειγματοληψία απο περισσότερες κυψέλες ταυτόχρονα, να μετράει τάση μπαταρίας και όλα αυτά να τα στέλνει με ένα SMS όποτε του ζητηθεί.

----------


## lepouras

άρα Μάνο τα παίρνει τα συνδέει και έτοιμος? δεν χρειάζονται πρόγραμμα τίποτα? είναι 4-5-6 πλακετάκια και αισθητήρια τα κουμπώνει με έτοιμα φυσάκια και καθάρισε?

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Πάντα είχα και μάλλον θα έχω την απορία 
Τις κυψέλες άμα είσαι 30 χιλ μακριά δεν στις κλέβουν? Μέχρι να σε ειδοποιήσει το σύστημα και να πας αυτοί θα έχουν γίνει άφαντοι

----------


## pet

> Πάντα είχα και μάλλον θα έχω την απορία 
> Τις κυψέλες άμα είσαι 30 χιλ μακριά δεν στις κλέβουν? Μέχρι να σε ειδοποιήσει το σύστημα και να πας αυτοί θα έχουν γίνει άφαντοι



1) ναι αλλα εχουν gps οποτε ξερεις που πανε
2) Συνήθως στα 30 μελίσια βάλεις αντικλεπτικό σε 1-2 και μια ταμπέλα ότι έχεις αντικλεπτικό GPS οπότε ο άλλος δεν ξέρει τι να κλέψει και το αφήνει ύσηχο το μελίσι
3) Έχει ανίχνευση κίνησης και άμα στο σηκώσει κάποιος ειδοποιήσε με sms, οι περισσότεροι μελισσοκόμοι έχουν κάποιον κοντά να ειδοποήσουν άμα γίνει κάτι. Πχ στην βυτίνα που ανεβάζουν οι καλαματιανοι μελίσια έχουν ένα ντόπιο μελισσοκόμο που ανυπομονεί να του τύχει κανας κλέφτης

----------


## pet

> άρα Μάνο τα παίρνει τα συνδέει και έτοιμος? δεν χρειάζονται πρόγραμμα τίποτα? είναι 4-5-6 πλακετάκια και αισθητήρια τα κουμπώνει με έτοιμα φυσάκια και καθάρισε?



Εσύ βάζεις μια κάρτα με ένα πρόγραμμα για μυνήματα και αυτό στέλνει sms σε κάποιο κεντρικό. Απο εκεί μπένεις μέσω web και βλέπεις τις τιμές

----------


## pet

> Για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε μερικά πράγματα και επειδή όλα δεν είναι όπως φαίνονται, το θέμα με τον απομακρυσμένο έλεγχο μέσω τηλεμετρίας των κυψελών είναι ένα θέμα που πρωτίστως έχει οικονομική βάση. Όπως λέει και ο pet πιο πάνω, ένα τέτοιο σύστημα μπορεί να σώσει ολόκληρη παραγωγή απο ασθένειες ή άλλα προβλήματα, αλλά και τον ίδιο τον παραγωγό απο πάαααρα πολλά έξοδα, μιας και συνήθως όσοι ασχολούνται επαγγελματικά, στήνουν τα μελίσσια τους πολλά χιλιόμετρα μακρυά απο τον τόπο που ζουν. Δεν είναι καθόλου παράξενο, παραγωγός απο τον τόπο του Μπάμπη να έχει μελίσσια στη Χαλκιδική για παράδειγμα, που έχει φημισμένο πευκόμελο. Άρα, δεν είναι σωστό να λέμε οτι η κατασκευή ενός τέτοιου συστήματος γίνεται απο ...βαρεμάρα.
> 
> Παρ' όλα αυτά, είναι πολύ εύκολη η κατασκευή του (για αποφυγή αγοράς ακριβών συστημάτων) με απλό και αποδοτικό τρόπο χρησιμοποιώντας απλές έτοιμες πλατφόρμες:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zemic-Parall...cAAOSwpDdU89io
> Αυτό είναι ένα load cell μέχρι 100 κιλά που μπορείς να διαβάσεις με έναν προσαρμογέα
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HX711-Weighi...YAAOSwyQtV3sgJ
> 
> ...σε έναν arduino UNO και με τη βοήθεια επίσης ενός αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας-υγρασίας:
> ...




Ο αλλος που λεω το εχει φτασει στα 120 ευρω στο κουτι του, οποτε καταλαβαινεις δεν αξιζει να ασχοληθεις κ πολυ!

----------

aktis (07-11-15), 

picdev (06-11-15)

----------


## manolena

Μα, ναι, για τέτοια τιμή μιλάμε...

----------


## lepouras

δηλαδή το αρντουίνο έχει έτοιμο πρόγραμμα μέσα να αναγνωρίσει τα αισθητήρια να επεξεργαστεί τα δεδομένα να επικοινωνήσει με το gsm και να κάνει την όλη διαδικασία που θα του ζητήσω χωρίς να κάτσω να φτιάξω κάνα κόδικα?
τα αγοράζω τα κουμπώνω τα βάζω σε ένα κουτί τους δίνω και ρεύμα με μια μπαταρία , αγοράζω και μια κάρτα για μηνύματα και είμαι έτοιμος? στέλνω και ένα μήνυμα << για σου πόσα κιλά βγάλαμε σήμερα?>> και όταν ξυπνήσει μου λέει<< έλα αφεντικό σήμερα βγάλαμε 10 κιλά και έχει ψύχρα και λίγο υγρασία>> τόσοι απλά?

----------


## manolena

> άρα Μάνο τα παίρνει τα συνδέει και έτοιμος? δεν χρειάζονται πρόγραμμα τίποτα? είναι 4-5-6 πλακετάκια και αισθητήρια τα κουμπώνει με έτοιμα φυσάκια και καθάρισε?



Έ, έχει και λίγο πρόγραμμα, αλλά τίποτα το περίεργο... Τα κοπανάς και όλα μαζί σε ένα αδιάβροχο κουτί και έτοιμος. Αρκεί μην το πάρουνε χαμπάρι και τα σηκώσουνε όλα μαζί...

----------


## manolena

> δηλαδή το αρντουίνο έχει έτοιμο πρόγραμμα μέσα να αναγνωρίσει τα αισθητήρια να επεξεργαστεί τα δεδομένα να επικοινωνήσει με το gsm και να κάνει την όλη διαδικασία που θα του ζητήσω χωρίς να κάτσω να φτιάξω κάνα κόδικα?
> τα αγοράζω τα κουμπώνω τα βάζω σε ένα κουτί τους δίνω και ρεύμα με μια μπαταρία , αγοράζω και μια κάρτα για μηνύματα και είμαι έτοιμος? στέλνω και ένα μήνυμα << για σου πόσα κιλά βγάλαμε σήμερα?>> και όταν ξυπνήσει μου λέει<< έλα αφεντικό σήμερα βγάλαμε 10 κιλά και έχει ψύχρα και λίγο υγρασία>> τόσοι απλά?



Έχεις έτοιμες βιβλιοθήκες για όλα τα παραπάνω (αισθητήρες, οθόνες, modem) αλλά πρέπει να τα συνδέσεις όλα μαζί με λίγο καλλιτεχνικό βλέμμα (!)

Το απόγευμα φωτογραφίες απο αυτό που έχω φτιάξει εγώ.

----------


## lepouras

> *εφοσον το ρολοι δουλευει με 12v κ το gsm με 5,με ποιο τροπο με μια μπαταρια 12v γινεται να δουλεψουν κ τα δυο..*
> το gsm θα παιρνει ρευμα η εστω εντολη απο το ρολοι για να ενεργοποιηθει κ να παρει δεδομενα για να τα στειλει...η λειτουργεια του gsm το δεχεται αυτο????*δηλαδη θα δινει ρευμα το ρολοι να παιρνει το gsm κ να στελνει μυνημα...
> κ τελευταιο η συνδεσμολογια πως γινεται...*



βρε Μάνο (και στα άλλα παλικάρια) σε αυτό ήθελα να καταλήξω. όταν κάποιος σε ρωτά αυτά εσύ θεωρείς ότι με λίγο καλλιτεχνικό πνεύμα και εύκολο προγραμματισμό θα τα καταφέρει?
για εσένα μπορεί να είναι μία μέρα ή μία ώρα δουλειά. για αυτό τον άνθρωπο τη του λέτε?
σε ρωτά το παραπάνω και εσείς θεωρείτε ότι τα άλλα τα έχει παιχνιδάκι?
αυτό προσπαθώ να πω τόση ώρα. 
εκτός και αν είσαι διαθέσιμος να του εξηγήσεις όλα πως θα τα συνδέσει θα του φτιάξεις και τον κώδικα και θα τον καθοδηγήσεις να κάνει και τις δοκιμές. οπότε πάω πάσο.

----------


## manolena

> ...
> εκτός και αν είσαι διαθέσιμος να του εξηγήσεις όλα πως θα τα συνδέσει θα του φτιάξεις και τον κώδικα και θα τον καθοδηγήσεις να κάνει και τις δοκιμές. οπότε πάω πάσο.



Πάντα αυτό έκανα Γιαννάκο...

----------


## lepouras

βρε δεν αμφιβάλω. και φυσικά σε έχω δει εδω μεσα να προσφέρεις πολλές γνώσεις. αλίμονο. δεν σε κατηγόρησα για αυτό. αλλά διακρίνω έλλειψη βασικού υπόβαθρου απλών πραγμάτων από το παλικάρι. οπότε τουλάχιστον πείτε του αναλυτικά τη πρέπει να αγοράσει και να ξεκινήσει σιγά σιγά. 
άρα αυτόματα πρέπει αν του πείτε και τη χρειάζεται να αγοράσει για να συνδέσει το αρντουίνο με τον υπολογιστή. ποιο πρόγραμμα θα χρειαστεί να κατεβάσει για να μπορέσει να περάσει το πρόγραμμα που θα του στείλεις. πώς θα το δουλέψει ώστε να μπορέσει να το φορτώσει στο αρντουίνο. τη ενδιάμεσα θα χρειαστεί για τροφοδοσίες, για το φωτοβολταϊκό και ρυθμιστή για να φορτίζει την μπαταρία, τις ρυθμίσεις του GSM για να καταφέρει να μπορέσει να συνδεθεί με το αρντουίνο και πιες εντολές πρέπει να στέλνει για να λάβει απάντηση από αυτό, κλπ κλπ κλπ

----------

picdev (06-11-15)

----------


## xmaze

Τώρα μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει κανείς γιατί τον δουλεύετε τον άνθρωπο αντί να του εξηγήσετε ότι δεν γίνεται αυτό που θέλει έτσι απλά; 
Λες και εσείς ξέρετε να ξεχωρίζετε τις μέλισσες από τις σφήκες και αρχίσατε το δούλεμα!! Λίγο σοβαρότητα δεν βλάπτει!

----------

pet (06-11-15)

----------


## makocer

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/h...ler-guardian#/

κι αν ψαξετε για 'bees' εχει κια αλλα project......

----------

aktis (07-11-15)

----------


## babismix

σ'ευχαριστω πολυ μανο..οπως ειπα δεν εχω γνωσεις προγραμματισμου κ ειπα να δοκιμασω μηπως με λιγη βοηθεια τα καταφεω...αυτα τα υλικα που ανεφερα τα εχει μια ζυγαρια ενως συναδελφου κ γι αυτο εψαχνα για τα ιδια...εχω κ φωτο να σου δειξω να τα δεις....
χωρις να γινομαι κουραστικος κ ενοχλιτικος εαν εχεις καποιο τηλ να σε παρω να μου εξηγησεις καποια πραγματα....

----------


## babismix

12207884_1030418207023161_1459342803_n.jpg
12202072_1030418247023157_1511003975_n.jpg
αυτες ειναι οι φωτο στου συναδελφου

----------


## el greco 1

ποσο του κοστισαν αυτα σου ειπαι η τα εκανε μονοs του? γιατι να το κανειs μονοs σου δεν το βλεπω.

----------


## street

να απαντησω λοιπον και να πω , ως " μελισσοκομος " ??  εδω και σχεδον 7 χρονια  ασχετα του οτι εχω μελισσοκομικο βιβλιαριο και αδεια *δεν θα με χαρακτηριζα* ακομα ως μελισοκομο !! σε καθε επιθεωρηση κυψελης ανακαλυπτεις και κατι νεο παντα  :Smile:  , διαχειριζομαι περιπου 32 κυψελες μι νομαδικες , και λεω περιπου διοτι θα μου χαθουν στην καλυτερη περιπτωση 5 ,   :Sad:  
απαντω στον φιλο μας σε αυτ που λεει παρακατω ... 




> κ ειναι πολυ μακρια να πας κ τα εξοδα πολλα...οταν καθε δρομολογιο να πας φτανει τα 300 ευρω για εμενα ειναι μια λυση...λυση που μου διχνει οτι η περιοχη δουλευει η οχι....να ξερω τις κινησεις μου που θα κανω...κ φυσικα τις εχουν οι επαγγελματιες μελισσοκομοι



συγγενικο μου προσωπο διαχειριζεται 1500 - 3000 κυψελες ! επαγγελματιας μελισσοκομος σχεδον 45 χρονια , απασχλει προσωπικο 15 ατομα σε μονιμη βαση  ... ζυγαρια ποτε και τους χαρισαν για δοκιμη κλπ δυο και διαφορα αλλα .... 





> οταν καθε δρομολογιο να πας φτανει τα 300 ευρω



αυτο δεν το καταλαβα .... στο φεγαρι θα πας ?  :Lol:  με 300 ε βενζινα  ξερεις που παω ? μην πω πετρελαιο ....

παμε τωρα να δουμε σε πιο πραγμα χρησιμοποιειτε η ζυγαρια ... χαχα , θα φροντισω να το κανω οσο πιο κατανοητο γινετε ... για να καταλαβετε οτι αρκετοι πουλαν παραμυθια σε νεους μελισοκομους που δεν εχουν ιδεα ! 
θεωρητικα εγω παω νομαδικες 8 κυψελες διπατες ( 2 πανωκρινια ) στην μεση του πουθενα δασος ... ας πουμε πευκο = πευκομελο , ολα καλα ως εδω .... απ τ 8 κυψελες βαζω *μονο στην 1* κυψελη την ζυγαρια , και ετσι *υπολογιζω και τα υπολοιπα 7* !!!  φυσικα δεν ειναι ετσι ...  στο τελος διαλυουν και κυψελες , μπρος το κερδος τ και αν θα διαλυσουμε 3 *χωρις να εχουν κατι ? * 

παμε τωρα στους ασχετους που οπως ειπε και ο φιλος παραπανω .... δεν ξερουν να αναγνωριζουν την σφικα απ την μελισσα ...





> Το ζήτημα της ζυγαριάς είναι ότι μπορεί να σου σώσει μια ολόκληρη παραγωγή αφού μπορείς να προλάβεις ασθένειες και άλλα προβλήματα που δεν μπορείς ακόμα και 2 φορές να την εβδομάδα να πηγαίνεις.
> 
> Επίσης βοηθάει και στις κλοπές διότι δίνει module που μπαίνει μέσα στην κυψέλη και δεν το βλέπεις ο άλλος παρα μόνο αν την ανοίξει.



λαθος φιλε μου , λεω παραπανω πως χρησιμοποιειτε η ζυγαρια , και οχι μονο παραγωγη δεν σωζει ... το αντιθετο θα ελεγα , τωρα το πως ακριβος θα προλαβεις ασθενειες κυψελης με την ζυγαρια μαλλον ειναι δικια σου πατεντα το θεμα ... αν πιασει βαροα η συψεμιαση θα τα καταλαβεις με την ζυγαρια ??? 

παμε και για κλοπες ... καταρχην δεν γινονται *απο καθε ασχετο ( γυφτους )* γινονται απο αυτους που εχουν μια μικρη ιδεα η δουλεψει σε μελισσοκομιο ... η κλοπη γινεται κυριος στα πλαισια με πληθυσμο  και οχι ολοκληρη την κυψελη !

αυτα  ...

----------


## street

οι φοτογραφιες και μονο που εβγαλε ο μπαμπης αποδεικνουν το αυτονοητο ... με το αρτνουινο μεσα !!!... ημαρτον !!!
μελιτοεξαγωγεας mineli με μικροελεγκτη για να ρυθμιζει στροφες *σε μοτερ με καρβουνακια* !!!!!! αχαχαχα

----------


## SProg

Που κολλανε αυτα ρε Δημητρη με το οτι ζηταει βοηθεια; Ας ζυγιζει και αμμο μαζι με το μελι.

----------


## manolena

> Τώρα μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει κανείς γιατί τον δουλεύετε τον άνθρωπο αντί να του εξηγήσετε ότι δεν γίνεται αυτό που θέλει έτσι απλά; 
> Λες και εσείς ξέρετε να ξεχωρίζετε τις μέλισσες από τις σφήκες και αρχίσατε το δούλεμα!! Λίγο σοβαρότητα δεν βλάπτει!



Καλημέρα.

Σε ετούτο εδώ το forum ευρίσκομαι απο το 2006 και μέχρι τώρα, σε ό,τι έγραφα εδώ μέσα, πρώτα βούταγα τη γλώσσα μου στο μυαλό και μετά την αμόλαγα. Δεν έχω προσβάλλει ποτέ κανέναν, δεν γνωρίζω (σχεδόν) κανέναν, ούτε έχω κανένα όφελος απο οποιονδήποτε. Επειδή μου αρέσει αυτή η τέχνη (τα ηλεκτρονικά), έδωσα υπόσχεση στον εαυτό μου να βοηθάω όποτε και με όποιον τρόπο τον οποιονδήποτε με ρωτήσει για κάτι που οι φτωχές μου γνώσεις το κατέχουν. 

Αν θεωρεί κάποιος οτι στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα πέφτει δούλεμα, αν θεωρεί επίσης πως επειδή ένας χριστιανός ρωτάει απο άγνοια πρέπει να του την "πέσει" ο οποιοσδήποτε μόνιμος εδώ, περαστικός απο εδώ, σχετικός ή άσχετος που δεν είναι καλό να λέει λόγια πριν ρωτήσει τι σημαίνει να πας 500άρες χιλιόμετρα μακρυά να τρυγήσεις μελίσσια, τότε μάλλον αυτός εδώ ο δημόσιος χώρος είναι πολύ μικρός για αυτόν και ίσως πρέπει να κοιτάξει να πεί ό,τι θέλει σε κανα forum του MIT.

Δεν έχω την παραμικρή πρόθεση να αντιπαρατεθώ με τον οποιονδήποτε, αλλά όπως φέρομαι εγώ, θα ήθελα ανάλογα να φέρονται και οι άλλοι. Πράγμα που όπως φαίνεται, είναι μάλλον απίθανο. Το "δούλεμα", αν ψάξει κάποιος στα χιλιάδες θέματα εδώ μέσα, το ρίχνουν κάποιοι που είναι γνωστοί στη γειτονιά. Και τέλος, επειδή κανείς μας δεν γνωρίζει τι ξέρει και τι δεν ξέρει ο καθένας εδώ μέσα και επειδή γενικώς η σοβαρότητα όντως δεν βλάπτει, καλόν είναι να διατίθεται και ανάλογα σε σχόλια ή συμβουλές.-

----------


## manolena

20151107_081522.jpg20151107_081528.jpg20151107_083513.jpg20151107_083533.jpg20151107_083249.jpg20151107_081815.jpg

----------


## manolena

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neIV...ature=youtu.be





Μόνο για την απόδειξη του πόσο εύκολο είναι να στηθεί και με λίγη βοήθεια να κάνει τη δουλειά του ο άνθρωπος.

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: η σειριακή οθόνη και το σειριακό τερματικό είναι μόνον για λόγους debugging και επιβεβαίωσης της ορθής ροής του προγράμματος.

----------


## manolena

Θέλω μόνο να ευχαριστήσω έναν άνθρωπο απο εδώ για την ειλικρινή φιλία, ανιδιοτέλεια, επαγγελματισμό και ανθρωπιά: τον Αντώνη Τ., που αν δεί αυτό το μήνυμα θα καταλάβει...

----------


## manolena

20151107_150455.jpg

Το SMS που στέλνει. Μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί ώστε να κοιμάται για παράδειγμα 23 ώρες και 58 λεπτά για χαμηλή κατανάλωση και να ξυπνάει για 2 λεπτά (όλα αυτά ανα 24ωρο). να ελέγχει αν έχει δεχθεί μήνυμα και να στέλνει μια τέτοια απάντηση με SMS. Οι χρόνοι είναι ρυθμιζόμενοι όσο επιθυμεί κάποιος.

20151107_083545.jpg

Το αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας-υγρασίας. Όπως βλέπετε κάποιοι, είναι όλα έτοιμα και καρφωτά το ένα με το άλλο. Με μερικές ερωτήσεις και βοήθεια, το κάνουν και παιδάκια που μπορούν να ξεχωρίσουν τις σφήκες απο τις μέλισσες γιατί βλέπουν στο STAR τη Μάγια τη Μέλισσα και βλέπουν οτι έχει καφέ γούνα στο λαιμό της και όχι κιτρινόμαυρες ρίγες στον κώλο της.

----------


## ironda19

Μπράβο βρε Μάνο και πάλι Μπράβο για την βοήθεια που έχεις προσφέρει και συνεχίζεις να προσφέρεις .ΜΠΡΑΒΟ

----------

manolena (07-11-15)

----------


## aktis

Τελικά,  δεν μας είπε ο Μπάμπης πόσο στοίχισε το σύστημα στον συνάδελφο του 

Και μιας και αρχίσαμε τα reverse engineering ...
Απ ότι βλέπω μέσα έχει ενα παλιό ( 5ετίας ) GSM module της sparkfun , το οποίο την εποχή του πρέπει να ηταν τσουχτερό
Επίσης , βλέπω εναν χρονοδιακόπτη , μάλλον για σίγουρο watchdog reset σε περίπτωση που κόλλαγε το λογισμικό του arduino ή ίσως και για 
οικονομία στην κατανάλωση αφού η επικοινωνία γίνεται με SMS ίσως 2 -3 φορές τη μέρα ?

Μου άρεσε πολύ και το σύστημα του hivegenie που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω , και ο εξυπνος τρόπος για να μετράει προβλήματα στον πληθυσμό της κυψέλης .
Απ οτι ειδα και εκει , όμως , 1 ζητάει 60000 δολλάρια για να προχωρήσει σε παραγωγή 2 το μοντελλο με το βάρος λέει discontinued 
δεν ξέρω τι προβλήματα αντιμετώπισε ...

Το ότι ο Μάνος διαθέτει τον ελεύθερο του χρόνο για να προσφέρει στην κοινότητα κάποια πράγματα, ειναι θετικο  και μπραβο του και αν θέλει ας δημοσιεύσει και τον κώδικα μαζι με τις άλλες κατασκευές του  , δεν σημαίνει όμως  ότι και ένας επαγγελματίας που θέλει να 
φτιάξει μια τέτοια κατασκευή και να ζήσει απο αυτή , πρέπει να την πουλήσει στην τιμή των υλικών ..  Επιπλέον αν η αντιστοιχη συσκευη του εμποριου κανει 120 ευρω που είπε ο pet  ή 200 δολλαρια για το σύστημα του hivegenie , το θεωρω τσαμπα ... ωστε δεν αξιζει καν να ασχοληθει κανεις με το να φτιάξει δικια του παρα μόνο αν θελει να βελτιώσει κατι  που δεν υποστηρίζει μια αντιστοιχη του εμποριου ..  ( δεν νομιζω όταν τα eshops σε χρεωνουν 20 ευρω την ώρα για να σου κάνουν σύνδεση και επίδειξη υπολογιστή , να μη στοιχίζει τίποτα η ανάππτυξη firmware )
Μια απλοϊκή αντιμετώπιση θα έλεγε για ένα τελικό προιόν , τουλάχιστον 3 με 10 φορές την τιμή των υλικών , ώστε να καλυφθούν άλλα έξοδα  ( R&D , marketing κλπ )

----------


## πραπασ

πολυ σωστοσ  ο μανοσ..........ο εσθητηρασ τισ θερμοκρασιασ θελει 28 ποντουσ καλοδιο για να ειναι στην πανω πλευρα τον πλαισιων

----------


## aktis

> Τελικά,  δεν μας είπε ο Μπάμπης πόσο στοίχισε το σύστημα στον συνάδελφο του 
> Μου άρεσε πολύ και το σύστημα του hivegenie που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω , και ο εξυπνος τρόπος για να μετράει προβλήματα στον πληθυσμό της κυψέλης .
> Απ οτι ειδα και εκει , όμως , 1 ζητάει 60000 δολλάρια για να προχωρήσει σε παραγωγή 2 το μοντελλο με το βάρος λέει discontinued 
> δεν ξέρω τι προβλήματα αντιμετώπισε ...
>   )



δεν πρόσεξα καλά ... DISCOUNTED έλεγε , όχι DISCONTINUED που διάβασα και εγραψα εδω ...  εγω ....  !!!   οποτε ( οσοι εχετε wifi ... και ρευμα στα μελισσια  ?? ) τρέξτε ...

( μαλλον απευθύνετε σε ερασιτεχνες παραγωγούς που τα εχουν στην αυλη του σπιτιου τους ... και εχουν ρευμα και wifi ) 

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/hive-genie-beehive-monitor-controller-guardian/contributions/new/#/contribute?perk_amt=199&perk_id=3179590

----------


## japetus

> ( μαλλον απευθύνετε σε ερασιτεχνες παραγωγούς που τα εχουν στην αυλη του σπιτιου τους ... και εχουν ρευμα και wifi )



Αυτός είναι και ο κανόνας στο εξωτερικό, στις βορειότερες χώρες, όπου η μελισσοκομία ασκείται πολύ περισσότερο σαν χόμπι, με τη πλειονότητα των μελισσοκόμων να έχουν 5-10 το πολύ κυψέλες κοντά στο σπίτι τους (πολλοί και στις ταράτσες τους). 
Επειδή ακριβώς είναι χόμπι, πολλοί εξελίσσουν με αξιοζήλευτο μεράκι παρόμοια συστήματα και αναποφευκτα τα βλέπουμε και εμείς και δημιουργείται ζήτηση εκεί που δεν υπήρχε..
Στα δικά μας, μια τέτοια ζυγαριά έχει λόγο ύπαρξης μόνο αν μπει σε καλό μελίσσι - δείκτη, ώστε η αύξομείωση του βάρους να μας δείχνει την έναρξη ή το τέλος της ανθοφορίας που έχει η συγκεκριμένη περιοχή και αν πρέπει έτσι να πάμε να τα τρυγήσουμε ή να τα μεταφέρουμε αλλού. Επειδή μεταφέρονται πολλές κυψέλες σε μια περιοχή, πρέπει το δείγμα να είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό και άρα το μελίσσι που θα επιλεγεί, καλό.. Είναι δηλαδή σαν να βάζει ο μελισσοκόμος ένα ταμπελάκι, εδώ είναι το καλό μου το μελίσσι, ελάτε να το κλέψετε...
Δεν διαφωνώ ότι είναι πάρα πολύ χρήσιμο να γνωρίζεις το βάρος μιας κυψέλης (παλιοί μελισσοκόμοι πήγαιναν με ζυγαριά μπάνιου και μετρούσαν δειγματοληπτικά κατά την επιθεώρηση) αλλά η εφαρμογή της είναι που προβληματίζει.. Αδιαβροχοποίηση, αδιάλειπτη και σωστή λειτουργία με μπαταρίες, απόκρυψη του μηχανισμού, προστασία από κλοπές κλπ..
Δυστυχώς με την οικονομική κατάσταση στη χώρα μας, που πάρα πολύς κόσμος στράφηκε στη μελισσοκομία, βρήκαν πεδίο δράσης πολλοί επιτήδειοι που χρυσοπουλάνε παρόμοιες πατέντες και ιδιοκατασκευές αλλά και μηχανισμούς, τροφές, ματζούνια, που όλα προσβλέπουν στην καλύτερη ανάπτυξη των μελισσιών, αλλά όλα στο τέλος δείχνουν ότι απλά εκμεταλλεύονται οικονομικά του νέους μελισσοκόμους.. Δεν είναι τυχαίο άλλωστε που η συμφερότερη μελισσοκομική εργασία τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν ήταν η παραγωγή μελιού, αλλά η αναπαραγωγή των μελισσιών για να τα πουλάνε σε νέους μελισσοκόμους..

----------


## hackertom

Μπορεί κάποιος να ανεβάσει τον κώδικα του arduino; Η ζυγαριά πως δουλεύει και στέλνει δεδομένα; Σε περίπτωση περισσότερων κυψελών πως συλέγει δεδομένα από όλες;

----------


## manolena

Η ζυγαριά βασίζεται σε ένα λεγόμενο *load cell* 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_cell

220px-DoubleBBeam_WZ.png 13329-01Crop.jpg

Αυτά τα στοιχεία έχουν σαν αρχή λειτουργίας το πιεζοηλεκτρικό φαινόμενο, δηλαδή την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος που διαρρέει μια γέφυρα Wheatstone, την οποία σχηματίζουν συνήθως 4 αισθητήρια στρέβλωσης.
Με μια ενίσχυση (επειδή το ρεύμα αυτό είναι πάρα πολύ μικρό), μπορούμε να πάρουμε σε ανθρώπινα επίπεδα κάποιες τιμές που θα ανταποκρίνονται στις αλλαγές βάρους πάνω στο load cell.

img0054.png loadcell.gif

Αυτή την πληροφορία ενισχυμένη, αν την ψηφιοποιήσουμε με κάποιον τρόπο, μπορούμε να την χρησιμοποιήσουμε όπως θέλουμε: για ένδειξη σε οθόνη LCD,  σε οθόνη LED display,
σε συστήματα ελέγχου, ακόμα και σε ασύρματη εκπομπή (RF, GPRS, GSM, Bluetooth κτλ). Έτσι λοιπόν μπορούμε π.χ. σε μια αναλογική είσοδο ενός μ/Ε (π.χ. Arduino) να στείλουμε
το σήμα απο ένα τέτοιο load cell και η πλατφόρμα -συνδεδεμένη με ένα modem-  να μας στέλνει όποτε εμείς θέλουμε (π.χ. μια φορά κάθε ημέρα) ένα γραπτό μήνυμα στο κινητό
μας, δείχνοντάς μας τη μεταβολή του βάρους της κυψέλης. Αν συνδέσουμε και άλλες τέτοιες ζυγαριές σε άλλες αναλογικές εισόδους, έχουμε συλλογή περισσότερων δεδομένων
απο περισσότερες κυψέλες ταυτόχρονα. Είναι απλό, αλλά θέλει έξυπνη διαχείριση κώδικα, ώστε να μπορεί να καθαρίζει απόβαρο και να μετράει μόνο καθαρό το προϊόν που αποθηκεύεται.

----------


## aktis

Δυστυχως , και το hive genie δεν συγκεντρωσε το ποσο ...   https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/h...ler-guardian#/
Ελπίζω να βγει και κανενας με κανα καλύτερο project στο εμποριο  συντομα οπως πχ με Bluetooth low energy πχ


https://e2e.ti.com/support/wireless_connectivity/bluetooth_low_energy/f/538/t/317696



Οσο για τα load cell και τα μετρητικά τους ... , ας ειναι καλα οι ζυγαριες μπανιου που τα εχουν κανει τσάμπα ...

https://learn.sparkfun.com/tutorials...t-hookup-guide

----------


## babismix

καποτε ζητησα βοηθεια για να κατασκευασω μια ζυγαρια....μια ζυγαρια που πιστευω οτι θα ειναι χρησιμη για την δουλεια μου....δυστυχως ομως εδω μεσα μονο βοηθεια δεν πηρα...παρα μονο μεχρι κ τεμπελη με ειπαν γιατι δεν ηθελα να παω να δω τα μεισσια εαν δουλευουν η οχι......ομως με το πισμα μου κ την θεληση μου καταφερα να βρω τα παντα κ να πραγματοποιησω αυτο που ηθελα....μια ζυγαρια στα μετρα μου....οριστε κ οι φωτο για μερικους εξυπνους ...
DSC_0318.jpgDSC_0319.jpgDSC_0320.jpgDSC_0326.jpg12508839_1021006561306036_438627449346301512_n.jpg

----------

manolena (15-01-16), 

oden (27-02-22), 

picdev (15-01-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> καποτε ζητησα βοηθεια για να κατασκευασω μια  ζυγαρια....μια ζυγαρια που πιστευω οτι θα ειναι χρησιμη για την δουλεια  μου....δυστυχως ομως εδω μεσα μονο βοηθεια δεν πηρα...παρα μονο μεχρι κ  τεμπελη με ειπαν γιατι δεν ηθελα να παω να δω τα μεισσια εαν δουλευουν η  οχι......ομως με το πισμα μου κ την θεληση μου καταφερα να βρω τα παντα  κ να πραγματοποιησω αυτο που ηθελα....μια ζυγαρια στα μετρα  μου....οριστε κ οι φωτο για μερικους εξυπνους ...
> DSC_0318.jpgDSC_0319.jpgDSC_0320.jpgDSC_0326.jpg12508839_1021006561306036_438627449346301512_n.jpg



Μπράβο. Συγχαρητήρια. Αλλά η δυσκολία δεν είναι να την φτιάξεις. Η δυσκολία είναι να κρατάει η μπαταρία μήνες να έχεις αξιόπιστη μέτρηση ανεξάρτητα από αυξομειώσεις θερμοκρασίας, καλό σήμα σε δύσκολες περιοχές και να είναι το κόστος μικρό.
Πάντως αν δεν είσαι ηλεκτρονικός ή κάτι παρόμοιο και το έφτιαξες μόνος σου συγχαρητήρια.

Βλέπω ένα LM7805 ή LM317 η κάποιο linear regulator. Αυτό είναι πρόβλημα. Ψάξε να φτιάξεις άλλο DC-DC converter όχι linear αλλά switching. Ψάξτο στο google.

----------


## manolena

Ας μου επιτραπεί κι εμένα σε αυτό το σημείο να παρέμβω...
Αυτό που βλέπετε είναι όλο έργο του Μπάμπη -κατασκευή, συναρμολόγηση, ρύθμιση και κάποιος περιορισμένος προγραμματισμός.
Ή υλοποίηση όλη δηλαδή έγινε από αυτό το παιδί κατά το 95%. Χρειάστηκε μόνον όπως είχε πει τότε μια βοήθεια στη συγγραφή και συρραφή του κώδικα του arduino, καθώς και μερικές διευθετήσεις για κάποιες έξτρα λειτουργίες, βοήθεια την οποία προσωπικά δεν αρνήθηκα, μιας και έτυχε να γνωριζω να ξεχωριζω τις μελισσες απο τις σφηκες.

Ή κατασκευή αυτή λειτουργεί άψογα με τη βοήθεια μιας 7Ah 12V μπαταρίας για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα έως 2-3 λεπτά το 24ωρο με μια χαμηλή απορρόφηση ρεύματος από μερικές δεκάδες mA. Ξεκινώντας απομνημονεύει το αποβαρο της κυψέλης με τη βοήθεια δύο διακοπτών που σβήνουν την EEPROM και αποθηκεύουν το αποβαρο και από εκεί και μετά όλα γίνονται μόνα τους. Ο πολύ χαμηλής κατανάλωσης χρονοδιακόπτης που φαίνεται, ενεργοποιεί το σύστημα για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα την ημέρα ώστε να μπορέσει να ζυγίσει και να στείλει ένα SMS στον κάτοχο. Μπορεί να δεχθεί με βύσμα εξωτερική σειριακή LCD οθόνη για να βλέπει ο χρήστης όλη την πληροφορία και να κάνει τις αρχικές ρυθμίσεις, ενώ μπορεί όλα αυτά να τα δίνει σειριακά και σε έναν φορητό υπολογιστή.

Το LM7805 που φαίνεται εξυπηρετεί μόνο την ξεχωριστή τροφοδοσία της οθόνης και αυτό για να μην κάνει
flickering ο φωτισμός και το contrast  ειδικά όταν αποστέλλει το modem βυθίζοντας την τάση. Άρα ένας low drop με έναν γραμμικό σταθεροποιητή, λίγη -συνολικα-διαφορα θα είχε...

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Πόσο κόστισαν τα υλικά?

----------


## picdev

Αν μπορείς άρχισε να το πουλάς , βγάλε μερικές πλακέτες και κάνε δουλειά , αν εφτασες μέχρι εδώ είμαι κρίμα να το αφήσεις έτσι

----------

manolena (16-01-16)

----------


## street

καταρχην τα συγχαρητηρια μου για τος κατασκευες σας  ... και μπραβο ,  αλλα συγνωμη που θα  σας την χαλασω παιδια  και θα πω απλα  ... πως  ειναι δυνατον να βγαζετε ακρη απο ενα  τετοιο πραγμα *σχεδον* *αχρηστο*  που απλα βγηκε για εμπορικους λογους  χωρις καν να γνωριζετε τα βασικα  μιας κυψελης  και μετα  ενος μελισσοκομειου πχ 10 κυψελων ... οσο για  την θερμοκρασια και την υγρασια μεσα σε μια κυψελη απλα δεν το σχολιαζω  ....

----------


## angelkos

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα.

Είχα φτιάξει προ δύο ετών περίπου μια ζυγαριά με έναν pic16f887 με το tc35 της siemens, που στην κυριολεξία μου έβγαλε την πιστη, και με διπλό αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας και υγρασιας το ΑΜ2305  σε I2C επικοινωνία ,  κόστος 28€ τοτε, με επιπλέον max232 για  το gsm modem, την ενίσχυση της τάσης απο τη γέφυρα του load sensor την είχε αναλάβει ένας AD620, τότε δεν είχα βρει κάτι σχετικό με το ΗΧ711, και ένα μικρό πάνελ των 20w για φόρτιση της μπαταρίας γιατι η συσκευή είναι πάντα ανοιχτή και λειτουργεί ως εξής. Την καλώ, μου ακυρώνει την κλήση, παίρνει τις μετρήσεις και μου στέλνει sms, με το βάρος την θερμοκρασία, και την υγρασία. Ενα πρόβλημα όμως που μου παρουσιάστηκε και δεν μπορεσα να το λύσω είναι η διακύμανση στις τιμές, μέσα σε χρονικό διάστημα μισής ώρας, χωρίς να μεταβάλεται το φορτίο πάνω στην ζυγαρια, (η μεταβολή μπορεί να έφτανε και το ένα κιλό). 
  Προγραμμάτισα τον PIC να παίρνει πέντε μετρήσεις και να μου στέλνει τον μέσο όρο αλλά και πάλι τα ίδια. Πιθανόν κάτι να επηρέαζε τον μΕ. 
Τέλος πάντων επειδή είδα ότι υπήρξε αυτό το σχετικό post , σκέφτηκα και εγώ να το ξαναφτιάξω με Arduino τώρα και με τα ΗΧ711 και DHT11. Εχω κατεβάσει και τις βιβλιοθήκες τους. Επειδή δεν έχω πολύ καιρό που έχω ξεκινήσει τον Arduinο, λιγη βοήθεια θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη, φίλε manolena μιας και βλέπω ότι έχεις κάνει ήδη την κατασκευή.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα.
> 
> Είχα φτιάξει προ δύο ετών περίπου μια ζυγαριά με έναν pic16f887 με το tc35 της siemens, που στην κυριολεξία μου έβγαλε την πιστη, και με διπλό αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας και υγρασιας το ΑΜ2305  σε I2C επικοινωνία ,  κόστος 28€ τοτε, με επιπλέον max232 για  το gsm modem, την ενίσχυση της τάσης απο τη γέφυρα του load sensor την είχε αναλάβει ένας AD620, τότε δεν είχα βρει κάτι σχετικό με το ΗΧ711, και ένα μικρό πάνελ των 20w γι φόρτιση της μπαταρίας γιατι η συσκευή είναι πάντα ανοιχτή και λειτουργεί ως εξής. Την καλώ, μου ακυρώνει την κλήση, πέρνει τις μετρήσεις και μου στέλνει sms, με το βάρος την θερμοκρασία, και την υγρασία. Ενα πρόβλημα όμως που μου παρουσιάστηκε και δεν μπορεσα να το λύσω είναι η διακύμανση στις τιμές, μέσα σε χρονικό διάστημα μισής ώρας, χωρίς να μεταβάλεται το φορτιό πάνω στην ζυγαρια, (η μεταβολή μπορεί να έφτανε και το ένα κιλό). 
>   Προγραμμάτισα τον PIC να παίρνει πέντε μετρήσεις και να μου στέλνει τον μέσο όρο αλλά και πάλι τα ίδια. Πιθανόν κάτι να επηρέαζε τον μΕ. 
> Τέλος πάντων επειδή είδα ότι υπήρξε αυτό το σχετικό post , σκέφτηκα και εγώ να το ξαναφτιάξω με Arduino τώρα και με τα ΗΧ711 και DHT11. Εχω κατεβάσει και τις βιβλιοθήκες τους. Επειδή δεν έχω πολύ καιρό που έχω ξεκινήσει τον Arduinο, λιγη βοήθεια θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη, φίλε manolena μιας και βλέπω ότι έχεις κάνει ήδη την κατασκευή.



Μπράβο κι εσένα. Μόνο 28 ευρώ κόστισε?
Με σίδερα κι όλα? Θα εννοείς μόνο τα ηλεκτρονικά.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> καταρχην τα συγχαρητηρια μου για τος κατασκευες σας  ... και μπραβο ,  αλλα συγνωμη που θα  σας την χαλασω παιδια  και θα πω απλα  ... πως  ειναι δυνατον να βγαζετε ακρη απο ενα  τετοιο πραγμα *σχεδον* *αχρηστο*  που απλα βγηκε για εμπορικους λογους  χωρις καν να γνωριζετε τα βασικα  μιας κυψελης  και μετα  ενος μελισσοκομειου πχ 10 κυψελων ... οσο για  την θερμοκρασια και την υγρασια μεσα σε μια κυψελη απλα δεν το σχολιαζω  ....



Είσαι μελισσοκόμος? Γιατί το λες αυτό. Σχολίασε το να μάθουμε.
(Τα παραπάνω δεν τα γράφω ειρωνικά. Ειλικρινά θέλω να μάθω.)

Γιατί μου την βίδωσε να φτιάξω μία αλλά με προσγειώνεις.

 :Smile:

----------


## picdev

Θες ψηφιακό φίλτρο δεν είναι απλό.
Κάτι εξυπξο και απλό είναι να παίρνεις 20 50 μετρήσεις πχ και να κανείς ταξινόμηση

----------


## angelkos

Μάλλον δεν καταλαβες. 28€ μόνο το ΑΜ2305. Ολη η κατασκευή μαζί με το κουτί μέχρι να τελειοποιηθεί έφτασε τα 200. Βέβαια τώρα είναι όλα πιο φθηνά. Πιστεύω πως με ένα 100ρικο είσαι κομπλέ.

----------


## angelkos

σε άπειρες δοκιμές που έκανα τοπικά (χωρις gsm) οι μετρήσεις ήταν κανονικές χωρίς σφάλμα. Προφανώς το πρόβλημα το δημιουργεί η εκπομπή του gsm.

----------


## manolena

Το SIM900 αν παρατηρήσεις (εννοώ μόνο το υβρίδιο) είναι θωρακισμένο ήδη και ελαχιστοποιούνται οι παρεμβολές προς τα έξω. Όπως φαίνεται στις εικόνες, ακόμα και με τα φυτευτά συνδετικά καλωδιάκια, δεν έχει απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα στη λειτουργία του. H μόνη περίπτωση που υπήρξε δυσλειτουργία ήταν όταν η shield  του  modem δεν τροφοδοτούνταν εξωτερικά (τροφοδοτούνταν από τον arduino).

----------


## street

> Είσαι μελισσοκόμος? Γιατί το λες αυτό. Σχολίασε το να μάθουμε.



διαβασε το θεμα απ την αρχη  ... σχολιαζω απο περσι   ...  παντος το βιβλιαριο που εχω *δεν* με κανει μελισσοκομο  ... τα χρονια ναι  ... 8  πλεον ...

----------


## angelkos

λογικό γιατί νομίζω ότι στην εκπομπή η shield καταναλώνει περίπου 600 mA. Οσο για τις θωρακίσεις, και το tc35 είναι θωρακισμένο. Αλλά όταν η κεραία είναι στα 10 cm απο την πλακέτα του μΕ μάλλον χρειάζεται θωράκιση ο μΕ.

----------


## aktis

Κανονικά , δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να λειτουργει το modem συνέχεια , ( τη  στιγμη της μέτρησης )  ,  μπορει να παίρνονται πολλες μετρησεις και η  ζυγαρια να τις στελνει οταν γεμισει ο πίνακας των καταγραφων . 
Κυρίως για λόγους οικονομίας ρεύματος , πολλα GSM shield εχουν έλεγχο ON OFF
Οι  δυναμοκυψέλες οταν μένει το βάρος πανω τους πολλη ώρα  κουράζονται κατα  κάποιο τρόπο , αυτο λέγεται creep , και αλλάζει συνεχώς η ένδειξη . Αυτο  διορθώνεται ή με το συνεχές καλιμπράρισμα η με καλύτερες δυναμοκυψέλες  με λιγότερο creep
Τυχαία διαβασα και για ενα μοντελλο ελληνικης ζυγαριας για μελισσια που λειτουργει με 3 αλκαλικές μπαταριες ΑΑ για 6 μήνες , δεν με ενθουσίασε ομως γιατι (ακόμα ) στέλνει μετρησεις με sms αντι να στέλνει πχ σε cloud 
Δεν ειναι φτηνότερο να στέλνει gprs data σε cloud από το να στέλνει sms ? με 3 ευρώ παίρνεις τουλάχιστον 100MB data σε καρτοκινητο

----------


## picdev

Φίλε μου δεν είναι δύσκολο να κάνεις μία μέτρηση και να μπαίνει σε sleep mode , το έχω κάνει με 2 αλκαλικές και κρατάει 1 χρόνο .
Αλλά κλεινεις με mosfet τα πάντα ..
To gsm τα αισθητήρια , αλλαζεις clock και μπαίνεις στο εσωτερικό κτλ 

Όσο αναφορά το cloud , πρέπει να βρεθεί μία υπηρεσία ή tcp udp σύνδεση να στέλνει κάπου τα data , ξέρεις κάτι δωρεάν ? Ή λες να φτιάξει αυτός που το πουλάει κάποιον server ?
Έχουν βγάλει κάτι δωρεάν και καλά η texas κτλ  αλλά τα εμπιστευεσαι? Μέχρι πότε θα δουλεύουν ?

----------


## manolena

Καλησπέρα και Χριστός Ανέστη!

Προς το παρόν για να μην αλλάζω θέμα, ανεβάζω εδώ την τελική αυτόνομη (όχι Arduino-εξαρτώμενη) έκδοση του συστήματος τηλεμετρίας μελισσοκομικής κυψέλης που φαίνεται πιο πάνω.
Μετά απο το ενδιαφέρον πολλών εδώ μέσα αλλά και έξω απο το forum, φτιάχτηκε μια εντελώς αυτόνομη πλακέτα με ενσωματωμένο modem, SIM κάρτα, αναλογικό μετατροπέα για 
load cell και όλα τα απαραίτητα χειριστικά (διακόπτες χειρισμού, απόβαρου, αρχικής ρύθμισης), ανεξάρτητο ρολόι πραγματικού χρόνου και μέτρηση τάσης μπαταρίας τροφοδοσίας.
Η κατασκευή έχει μέγεθος 81.3x83.8 mm και χρειάζεται μόνο μια εξωτερική μπαταρία 12V, χρονοδιακόπτη και προαιρετικά μια οθόνη LCD 4x20 χαρακτήρων. Όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά της 
είναι αυτά που περιγράφονται πιο πάνω. Η παρουσίαση όλης της κατασκευής θα γίνει αργότερα σε ξεχωριστό νήμα με όλες τις λεπτομέρειες για αυτούς που καταλαβαίνουν τη χρησιμότητά
της, αλλά και για αυτούς που δεν καταλαβαίνουν.  

ABWS_1.jpg

----------

aktis (03-05-16), 

ezizu (02-05-16), 

hackertom (03-05-16), 

picdev (03-05-16), 

SeAfasia (03-05-16), 

vasilllis (04-05-16)

----------


## lepouras

τη να σου πω τώρα. Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο. Είσαι θεός και λεγε ότι θες εσύ. Μην απαντήσεις δεν πιστεύω τίποτα λιγότερο.

----------

manolena (02-05-16)

----------


## manolena

Χριστός Ανέστη! 

Εσένα, δε σου μιλάω, είσαι παλιοχαρακτήρας!!!!  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  

Γειά σου Γιάννη λεβεντιά, ελπίζω να περνάς καλά!

----------


## manolena

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZtL...ature=youtu.be

----------


## nkarama

> Όσο αναφορά το cloud , πρέπει να βρεθεί μία υπηρεσία ή tcp udp σύνδεση να στέλνει κάπου τα data , ξέρεις κάτι δωρεάν ? Ή λες να φτιάξει αυτός που το πουλάει κάποιον server ?
> Έχουν βγάλει κάτι δωρεάν και καλά η texas κτλ  αλλά τα εμπιστευεσαι? Μέχρι πότε θα δουλεύουν ?



thingspeak.com 
Είναι δωρεάν μέχρι κάμποσα updates ετησίως (αρκετά για ένα weather station ή μια ...ζυγαριά). 
Δες εδώ το αισθητήρα μου...
https://thingspeak.com/channels/105629

----------


## nkarama

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZtL...ature=youtu.be



Μάνο, πιθανά το έχεις αναφέρει ξανά, αλλά δεν το έχω δει..
Με τι πρόγραμμα φτιάχνεις κυκλώματα/πλακέτες/3D?

----------


## manolena

Altium Designer ver. 14.3.9 σε όλα τα επίπεδα (σχηματικό, πλακέτα, cam, database, 3D).

----------


## manolena

Όλα τα 3D μοντέλα τα κατεβάζω και τα προσθέτω στις βιβλιοθήκες εξαρτημάτων σαν embedded .STEP models απο εδώ:

http://www.3dcontentcentral.com/Defa...?arg=UActivate

Τυχόν επεξεργασία και βελτιώσεις στο μοντέλο κάνω με το SolidWorks Premium 2015 SP3.0

https://www.solidworks.com/launch/

----------

nkarama (02-05-16)

----------


## hackertom

Φίλε θα δώσεις και κώδικα στην δημοσιότητα; Για εμάς που δεν μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε αυτήν την πλακέτα πως μπορούμε με διάφορα κομμάτια να γίνει;

----------


## manolena

Αγαπητέ Θωμά,

Αυτό είναι ένα μεγάλο θέμα... Πάντα η πρόθεσή μου είναι να βοηθώ όπως μπορώ αυτούς που μου το ζητάνε. Με όποιον τρόπο μπορώ.
Αλλά πάντα επίσης, υπάρχουν κάποιοι που αυτό το εκλαμβάνουν κουτοπόνηρα σαν αδυναμία και σαν ευκαιρία δικού τους -πλουτισμού να πώ; καλοπέρασης να πω;- χωρίς
έστω μια κουβέντα ευγνωμοσύνης που το πρόβλημά τους πήρε κάποιον δρόμο για τη λύση του. Και αυτό το είδα εδώ σε αυτό το forum πολύ έντονα. Άλλοι έκαναν όμως πράγματα
που δεν μπορώ να ξεπληρώσω με τίποτα (κάποια στιγμή θα το κάνω), αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές, δεν χρωστάει κανείς καλό για κανέναν.
Δεν έχω πρόθεση να προσβάλλω, αλλά αν έχεις κάτσει 2 συναπτά χρόνια κάτω να σκεφτείς διάφορα, να φτιάξεις άλλα τόσα για κάτι που νομίζω
έχει πολλές πιθανότητες να συναγωνιστεί στην ίδια κατηγορία πράγματα που απο την αρχή σχεδιάστηκαν εμπορικά, ανταποδοτικά, δεν νομίζω να σου πει
κάποιος τίποτα, μόνο και μόνο για αυτό το λόγο θα πρέπει να κρατήσεις και κάποια στοιχεία για τον εαυτό σου. Έτσι, ας μου επιτρέψεις- θα κάνω κι εγώ πια,
δεν μπορώ άλλο την αχαριστία. Κάθε βοήθεια που μπορώ, θα την δώσω, αλλά μέχρι εκεί.

Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση...

----------


## hackertom

> Αγαπητέ Θωμά,
> 
> Αυτό είναι ένα μεγάλο θέμα... Πάντα η πρόθεσή μου είναι να βοηθώ όπως μπορώ αυτούς που μου το ζητάνε. Με όποιον τρόπο μπορώ.
> Αλλά πάντα επίσης, υπάρχουν κάποιοι που αυτό το εκλαμβάνουν κουτοπόνηρα σαν αδυναμία και σαν ευκαιρία δικού τους -πλουτισμού να πώ; καλοπέρασης να πω;- χωρίς
> έστω μια κουβέντα ευγνωμοσύνης που το πρόβλημά τους πήρε κάποιον δρόμο για τη λύση του. Και αυτό το είδα εδώ σε αυτό το forum πολύ έντονα. Άλλοι έκαναν όμως πράγματα
> που δεν μπορώ να ξεπληρώσω με τίποτα (κάποια στιγμή θα το κάνω), αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές, δεν χρωστάει κανείς καλό για κανέναν.
> Δεν έχω πρόθεση να προσβάλλω, αλλά αν έχεις κάτσει 2 συναπτά χρόνια κάτω να σκεφτείς διάφορα, να φτιάξεις άλλα τόσα για κάτι που νομίζω
> έχει πολλές πιθανότητες να συναγωνιστεί στην ίδια κατηγορία πράγματα που απο την αρχή σχεδιάστηκαν εμπορικά, ανταποδοτικά, δεν νομίζω να σου πει
> κάποιος τίποτα, μόνο και μόνο για αυτό το λόγο θα πρέπει να κρατήσεις και κάποια στοιχεία για τον εαυτό σου. Έτσι, ας μου επιτρέψεις- θα κάνω κι εγώ πια,
> ...



Κατανοώ απόλυτα φίλε τα λεγόμενα σου! Άλλωστε η γνώση ειναι δύναμη! Με όποιον τροπο έχει αποκτηθεί αυτή. Κόπους σπουδές προσωπικό χρόνο χρήματα κτλπ Για μένα προχώρησε εμπορικά αν και στην χώρα μας δύσκολα πας μπροστά . . Θα χαρώ να το δω σε λειτουργία στο review σου να πάρουμε καμία καινούργια ιδέα. .  :Wink: 

Καλή συνέχεια

----------

manolena (03-05-16)

----------


## aktis

> Αλλά πάντα επίσης, υπάρχουν κάποιοι που αυτό το εκλαμβάνουν κουτοπόνηρα σαν αδυναμία και σαν ευκαιρία δικού τους -πλουτισμού να πώ; καλοπέρασης να πω;- χωρίς
> έστω μια κουβέντα ευγνωμοσύνης που το πρόβλημά τους πήρε κάποιον δρόμο για τη λύση του. Και αυτό το είδα εδώ σε αυτό το forum πολύ έντονα.
> Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση...



Μάνο , ειδικά εσύ νομίζω οτι χαίρεις ιδιαίτερης εκτίμησης για τις κατασκευές σου εδώ μέσα . Σε ποιους αναφέρεσαι όταν λες για πλουτισμό  , ελλειψη ευγνωμοσύνης  κλπ ? 
 Και μια κριτική που έκανε ο street πιστεύω δεν ήταν προσωπική αλλά είχε να κάνει ίσως με το πόσο εξυπηρετεί μια τέτοια κατασκευή έναν μελισσοκόμο , οπότε ( εκτός μιας μεμονωμένης αντιπαράθεσης που πρόσεξα  με κάποιον  άλλο  έπισης ) δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιος που να μην εκτιμάει το εργο σου ! άδικα πικραίνεσαι ...
Οσο για το εμπορικό κομματι , τετοιες κατασκευες φοβάμαι οτι δεν μπορουν να πουληθουν επίσημα λόγω έλλειψης πιστοποιήσεων και σχετικα μικρης ζήτησης 
Έχω δουλέψει στο τμήμα R&D εταιρίας που έφτιαχνε και κάποια ζυγιστικά,   και θυμάμαι μια πιστοποίηση τύπου Μ ( για μετρητικά όργανα ) που έπρεπε να πάει το πρωτότυπο σε εργαστήριο στο εξωτερικό ( για πιο φτηνά ) και πάλι το κόστος ήταν 4000 ευρώ ...

Δεν έχω δει από κοντά την ζυγαριά που είπα πριν στον picdev οτι λειτουργει με 3 αλκαλικες ΑΑ , και αν εχει και πιστοποιήσεις... Τυχαία εμπλεξα λίγο  με το χώρο οταν ένας θειος μου αποφάσισε να ασχοληθει με μελίσσια στα γεραματα !!!

Α,  και αν κάποιος θελει να ασχοληθεί με ULP microcontrollers , ας ρίξει μια ματια σε Silicon Labs , Zero gecko κλπ ο arduino μετραει δεκαετια  και δεν μπορει να κοντραρει φετεινα μοντελα

----------

manolena (03-05-16)

----------


## manolena

Χρήστο, δεν έχω τίποτα με κανέναν εδώ. Και με κάποιους ανίδεους βλάκες που απορώ ακόμα πως δεν έχουν σκοτωθεί με θερμοστάτες υδρόφιλους για θερμοσίφωνες κάθομαι και γελάω που λένε στην ψύχρα
πως πλουτίζουν απο την αφέλεια άλλων. Για τα σχόλια που λες, κριτική προσωπική δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ σε κανέναν κακοπροαίρετα και για αυτό θα ήθελα να κρίνομαι με τους γενικούς κανόνες, αντίστοιχα. Δεν 
έχω επίσης καμία βλέψη για πλημμύρα της αγοράς με ζυγιστικά για κυψέλες, σέβομαι τους κανόνες αυτού του forum που με φιλοξενεί σε ό,τι αφορά τις έμμεσες ή άμεσες διαφημίσεις και βέβαια, δουλεύοντας
κι εγώ 18 χρόνια σε R&D πολύ πιο εξελιγμένων κατασκευών απο ετούτη, ξέρω πολύ καλά τα κόστη και την ταλαιπωρία που περνά κάποιος για πιστοποιήσεις και άλλα τέτοια. 

Τέλος, για ό,τι κάνω εδώ νιώθω απέραντη χαρά γιατί είναι κάτι που γεμίζει την ψυχή και πράγματι, άλλοι θα πουν και θα κρίνουν αυτά που κάνω. Αν κάποιος τα έχει καλά με τον εαυτόν του, νομίζω πως δεν 
έχει και ανάγκη να αυτο-διαφημιστεί. Αν υπάρξουν μερικοί που θα ωφεληθούν πολλαπλάσια απο μια τέτοια κατασκευή σαν ετούτη, μόνο και μόνο βλέποντας εμένα απο πίσω, αυτό είναι απεριόριστη τιμή
και αναγνώριση που σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν θα αποζητήσω εγώ απο μόνος μου.

----------


## hackertom

> Χρήστο, δεν έχω τίποτα με κανέναν εδώ. Και με κάποιους ανίδεους βλάκες που απορώ ακόμα πως δεν έχουν σκοτωθεί με θερμοστάτες υδρόφιλους για θερμοσίφωνες κάθομαι και γελάω που λένε στην ψύχρα
> πως πλουτίζουν απο την αφέλεια άλλων. Για τα σχόλια που λες, κριτική προσωπική δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ σε κανέναν κακοπροαίρετα και για αυτό θα ήθελα να κρίνομαι με τους γενικούς κανόνες, αντίστοιχα. Δεν 
> έχω επίσης καμία βλέψη για πλημμύρα της αγοράς με ζυγιστικά για κυψέλες, σέβομαι τους κανόνες αυτού του forum που με φιλοξενεί σε ό,τι αφορά τις έμμεσες ή άμεσες διαφημίσεις και βέβαια, δουλεύοντας
> κι εγώ 18 χρόνια σε R&D πολύ πιο εξελιγμένων κατασκευών απο ετούτη, ξέρω πολύ καλά τα κόστη και την ταλαιπωρία που περνά κάποιος για πιστοποιήσεις και άλλα τέτοια. 
> 
> Τέλος, για ό,τι κάνω εδώ νιώθω απέραντη χαρά γιατί είναι κάτι που γεμίζει την ψυχή και πράγματι, άλλοι θα πουν και θα κρίνουν αυτά που κάνω. Αν κάποιος τα έχει καλά με τον εαυτόν του, νομίζω πως δεν 
> έχει και ανάγκη να αυτο-διαφημιστεί. Αν υπάρξουν μερικοί που θα ωφεληθούν πολλαπλάσια απο μια τέτοια κατασκευή σαν ετούτη, μόνο και μόνο βλέποντας εμένα απο πίσω, αυτό είναι απεριόριστη τιμή
> και αναγνώριση που σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν θα αποζητήσω εγώ απο μόνος μου.



Φίλε που κατασκευάζουμε αυτήν την πλακέτα; Και πόσο είναι το κόστος πάνω κάτω; Υπάρχει κάποιο κατάστημα στην Ελλάδα η Site εξωτερικού για αυτήν την δουλειά;

----------


## manolena

Η πλακέτα αυτή είναι σχέδιο μόνον ακόμα, έχει και άλλες λεπτομέρειες που πρέπει να διορθωθούν. Δεν έχει παραχθεί καμία ακόμη. Σε αυτή τη διάσταση οι 10 πλακέτες κοστίζουν
κατά προσέγγιση 5€/τεμ. Στις 100 πλακέτες, το κόστος είναι περίπου 1.44€/τεμ. Κατασκευή έξω. Όπως φαίνεται, είναι περίπλοκο το ζήτημα για κίτ.

----------


## picdev

> thingspeak.com 
> Είναι δωρεάν μέχρι κάμποσα updates ετησίως (αρκετά για ένα weather station ή μια ...ζυγαριά). 
> Δες εδώ το αισθητήρα μου...
> https://thingspeak.com/channels/105629



ωραίο φίλε μου, πως στέλνεις τα δεδομένα με tcp? με 
webservices ? ωραίο φαίνεται δεν είχα ιδέα

----------


## MacGyver

Νομίζω ότι το ηλεκτρονικό τμήμα είναι το "εύκολο".
Το δύσκολο εντοπίζεται στο μηχανικό κομμάτι αφού η όλη ακρίβεια στηρίζεται σε μηχανικά αισθητήρια με όλα όσα συνεπάγονται.
Ειδικότερα πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψιν ότι εκτίθεται σε αλλαγές θερμοκρασιών και ταυτόχρονα η κατασκευή φέρει συνεχώς το φορτίο πάνω της, χωρίς να μπορεί να γίνει μηδενισμός και calibration πριν από κάθε μέτρηση.
Άρα νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να γίνει πρακτική μελέτη, στα συγκεκριμένα αισθητήρια, για το κατά πόσο επηρεάζονται με τον καιρό απο το συνεχόμενο φορτίο και τις αλλαγές θερμοκρασίας.
Στα ορεινά η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας μέρας - νύχτας το καλοκαίρι είναι σημαντική.

Για να γίνει αυτή η μελέτη, θα μπορούσατε π.χ να βάλετε σε πραγματικό χώρο, σε υψηλότερο σημείο μία κυψέλη με ένα-δυο μπουκάλια με ένα προζυγισμένο μη πτητικό υγρό (π.χ λάδι) και να τροφοδοτείτε με μία ελάχιστη ροή (σταγόνα - σταγόνα) μία άλλη, καταγράφοντας την μεταξύ τους αλλαγή και ακρίβεια σε χρονικό βάθος ανάλογο του μέσου όρου του πραγματικού γεμίσματος από τις μέλισσες, πχ σε μία εβδομάδα.
Η απόλυτη ακρίβεια δεν ενδιαφέρει τόσο όσο η σχετική, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται και κάποια εξειδικευμένη αρχική πιστοποίηση με πρότυπα μέτρα.

----------


## picdev

μανώλη ωραία δουλειά , και συγχαρητήρια 
θα ήθελες να δώσεις μερικές πληροφορίες για τη μέτρηση με το load cel, ειδικό ολοκληρωμένο για load cell? ή ενισχυτής για γέφυρα ?

----------

manolena (03-05-16)

----------


## picdev

> Νομίζω ότι το ηλεκτρονικό τμήμα είναι το "εύκολο".
> Το δύσκολο εντοπίζεται στο μηχανικό κομμάτι αφού η όλη ακρίβεια στηρίζεται σε μηχανικά αισθητήρια με όλα όσα συνεπάγονται.
> Ειδικότερα πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψιν ότι εκτίθεται σε αλλαγές θερμοκρασιών και ταυτόχρονα η κατασκευή φέρει συνεχώς το φορτίο πάνω της, χωρίς να μπορεί να γίνει μηδενισμός και calibration πριν από κάθε μέτρηση.
> Άρα νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να γίνει πρακτική μελέτη, στα συγκεκριμένα αισθητήρια, για το κατά πόσο επηρεάζονται με τον καιρό απο το συνεχόμενο φορτίο και τις αλλαγές θερμοκρασίας.
> Στα ορεινά η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας μέρας - νύχτας το καλοκαίρι είναι σημαντική.
> 
> Για να γίνει αυτή η μελέτη, θα μπορούσατε π.χ να βάλετε σε υψηλότερο σημείο μία κυψέλη με ένα-δυο μπουκάλια με ένα προζυγισμένο μη πτητικό υγρό (π.χ λάδι) και να τροφοδοτείτε με μία ελάχιστη ροή (σταγόνα - σταγόνα) μία άλλη, καταγράφοντας την μεταξύ τους αλλαγή και ακρίβεια σε χρονικό βάθος ανάλογο του μέσου όρου του πραγματικού γεμίσματος από τις μέλισσες, πχ σε μία εβδομάδα.
> Η απόλυτη ακρίβεια δεν ενδιαφέρει τόσο όσο η σχετική, οπότε δεν χρειάζονται και κάποια εξειδικευμένη αρχική πιστοποίηση με πρότυπα μέτρα.



υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να βρούμε πως επηρεάζει η θερμοκρασία γενικά τις μετρήσεις ? με έχει απασχολήσει και μένα με άλλη μέτρηση.
Αρχικά αν για κάθε μέτρηση φτιάξουμε ένα διάγραμμα θερμοκρασίας , αλλά αν δεν ειναι γραμμική η μεταβολή ?

----------


## manolena

Η ζύγιση Άκη γίνεται με τη βοήθεια ενός 24-Bit Analog-to-Digital Converter (ADC) για στοιχεία ζύγισης (load cells) (ΗΧ711 https://cdn.sparkfun.com/datasheets/...11_english.pdf)
σε σειριακή επικοινωνία (αυτόνομο πρωτόκολλο, όχι κλασσικό SPI), με είσοδο συνδεσμολογημένη σαν γέφυρα (το load cell είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς γέφυρα). Στον κώδικα, αφού ζυγιστεί μια μάζα αναφοράς 
και καλιμπραριστεί το στοιχείο, μετά λαμβάνεται το απόβαρο και αποθηκεύεται στην EEPROM του μ/ε. Αυτό γίνεται μιά φορά και απο εκεί και μετά, ό,τι προστίθεται σαν βάρος απεικονίζεται ως ωφέλιμο.

Το ολοκληρωμένο έχει ενσωματωμένο έναν προγραμματιζόμενο ενισχυτή με κέρδος 32, 64 ή 128 στα 5V.

----------

picdev (03-05-16)

----------


## MacGyver

> υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να βρούμε πως επηρεάζει η θερμοκρασία γενικά τις μετρήσεις ? με έχει απασχολήσει και μένα με άλλη μέτρηση.
> Αρχικά αν για κάθε μέτρηση φτιάξουμε ένα διάγραμμα θερμοκρασίας , αλλά αν δεν ειναι γραμμική η μεταβολή ?



Φυσικά, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, πρακτικά (μη εργαστηριακά) βάλε ένα βάρος και πάρε μετρήσεις θερμοκρασίας και βάρους ανά 15 λεπτά π.χ. για κάποιες μέρες, χρησιμοποιώντας τις φυσικές αλλαγές της θερμοκρασίας.
Απο κει και πέρα έχοντας την καμπύλη για αυτό το εύρος, μπορείς να επέμβεις στον κώδικα και σε κάθε δειγματοληψία θα μετράς και τη θερμοκρασία και θα πολλαπλασιάζεις την μέτρηση με τον εκάστοτε συντελεστή που θα βγάλεις.

----------

picdev (03-05-16)

----------


## manolena

> υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να βρούμε πως επηρεάζει η θερμοκρασία γενικά τις μετρήσεις ? με έχει απασχολήσει και μένα με άλλη μέτρηση.
> Αρχικά αν για κάθε μέτρηση φτιάξουμε ένα διάγραμμα θερμοκρασίας , αλλά αν δεν ειναι γραμμική η μεταβολή ?



Απο τα χαρακτηριστικά που παρέχει ο κατασκευαστής δίνει Temperature drift  για Gain = 128, ±5 ppm/βαθμό C

----------


## nkarama

> ωραίο φίλε μου, πως στέλνεις τα δεδομένα με tcp? με 
> webservices ? ωραίο φαίνεται δεν είχα ιδέα



Με POST τα κάνω εγώ κατευθείαν στο URL. Για arduino υπάρχει έτοιμη βιβλιοθήκη, για raspberry με Python υπάρχει πάλι κάτι έτοιμο, για C χρησιμοποιείς libcurl ή απο bash shell όπως το κάνω εγώ κατευθείαν με την curl   

Επειδή είμαι απο κινητό δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο raspberry αλλά δες πως το κάνει αυτός εδώ 
https://raw.githubusercontent.com/io...erver_stats.sh (την τελευταία γραμμή ουσιαστικά)

Το κανάλι και το key το παίρνεις όταν φτιάχνεις το κανάλι. Είναι πανεύκολο και στήνετε σε δευτερόλεπτα κιριολεκτικά. Καμμία σχέση με azure και τα τοιαύτα.

----------

picdev (03-05-16)

----------


## MacGyver

Thingspeak χρησιμοποιώ και εγώ, αλλού.
Όσο υπάρχει μία τέτοια υπηρεσία και είναι δωρεάν όλα καλά.
Αν κάτι αλλάξει, μετά χρειάζεται αλλαγή κώδικα.
Ίσως μαζεμένα όλα τα δεδομένα και αποστολή με sms το βράδυ είναι το καλύτερο και φυσικά αυτόνομο.

----------

picdev (03-05-16)

----------


## picdev

το post ειναι http , αρα πρέπει να έχεις βιβλιοθήκη http

----------


## nkarama

> το post ειναι http , αρα πρέπει να έχεις βιβλιοθήκη http



Σωστα!
Εςυ βέβαια είσαι και pic-ας όποτε δεν ξέρω τι χρειάζεται αλλά εγώ ειμαι υπέρ των διακριτών ρόλων των εξαρτημάτων.  :Smile: 

Πχ ποτέ δεν θα συμφωνήσω με τη χρήση των λεγόμενων Ethernet shields. Άλλη η δουλειά του μΕ και όχι να βγαίνει στο δίκτυο να κάνει διάφορα. Αντίθετα ακριβώς για αυτό, το raspberry είναι ιδανικό. Μερικά  nrf24L01 λοιπόν, το ένα στο raspberry και τα αλλά στους αιςθητηρες (Προς το παρών μόνο τον εξωτερικό έχω βάλει) και καθάρισα. Και αλλάζω και ότι κώδικα χρειάζεστε με κάθε αλλαγή στη online υπηρεσία χωρίς να πειράζω τον μΕ του αισθητήρα. 

Για pic δεν ξέρω αν έχει τίποτα έτοιμο το thingspeak, αμφιβάλω όμως, εδώ δεν είχε για raspberry.

----------


## gsmaster

> .....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64450




Μάνο, Τα συγχαρητήρια για την όμορφη δουλειά που έχεις κάνει εδώ. Με το καλό να την προχωρήσεις και να πάει σφαίρα!!

Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι η μπαταριοθήκη εκεί που την έχεις δεν θα μπορείς εύκολα να βάλεις την μπαταρία γιατι θα εμποδίζει ο μαύρος κοννέκτορ αριστερά!
Επίσης στην κεραία δεν βλέπω μπόλικο ground plane....

Πώς και δεν χρησιμοποίησες το SIM800? πιο μικρό footprint ενσωματωμένο sim holder....





EDIT: τον κρύσταλλο του ρολογιού τώρα τον είδα! ξάπλωσέ τον και κόλλα τον! Δεν θα ζήσει και πολύ όρθιος. Just my 2cents απ' λεν' και στο χωριόμ!

----------

manolena (04-05-16)

----------


## aktis

Τα προβλήματα ξεκινάνε όταν θέλει κανείς  να βελτιώσει κάτι , αφού έχεις δει τις αδυναμίες μιας παλιάς σχεδίασης ... 
Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που ακόμα και αυτοκίνητα και αεροπλάνα ακόμα περνάνε τις δοκιμές του εργαστηρίου αλλά ξεμπροστιάζονται από την αληθινή χρήση ...  
( δείτε τι έπαθε η Boeing με τις μπαταρίες ή  η TOYOTA με τα φρένα και τόσα άλλα ...  )

  Όσογια τη ζυγαρία ... το μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι στο πόσο καλά είναι τα αισθητήρια ... Μάνο ,  κοίτα πχ εδώ που λέει οτι παίζει το zero 1%  του  full scale για δέκα βαθμούς κελσίου ...    https://www.sparkfun.com/datasheets/...loadsensor.pdf 
Ενα άλλο πρόβλημα είναι το παίξιμο της τάσης του excitation , που και αυτό μπορεί να μην είναι σταθερό , άλλο 1 % πχ από εκεί ... πχ 5.05V αντι 5V excitation , 
 Το HX711 νομίζω δεν κάνει διόρθωση για το excitation ( δεν μετράει την διέγερση ) , οπότε μπορεί να χάνεις και από κει 1 % πχ 
Τουλάχιστον , αυτή η σχεδίαση εχει 1 δυναμοκυψέλη και γλυτώνεις παραλληλισμό δυναμοκυψελών , προβλήματα γεωμετρίας κλπ 
Για απλή χρήση , αυτό το 1 -2% FS μπορεί να μην έχει σημασία , δεν παύει να είναι όμως ( θεωρητικα και υπο συνθηκες ...  )  μέχρι πχ 1 κιλό λάθος στα 50 κιλά   
 Οι ζυγαριές όμως για να πάρουν πιστοποίηση για μετρητική χρήση  πρέπει να έχουν ακρίβεια  καλύτερη από  1 στα 1000 . 
Αυτο το ξεπερνάς βέβαια λέγοντας οτι δεν είναι κατάλληλη για εμπορική χρήση ( όπως λένε πχ  όλες οι ζυγαριές μπάνιου στις οδηγίες τους ! )

----------

manolena (04-05-16)

----------


## picdev

> Μάνο, Τα συγχαρητήρια για την όμορφη δουλειά που έχεις κάνει εδώ. Με το καλό να την προχωρήσεις και να πάει σφαίρα!!
> 
> Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι η μπαταριοθήκη εκεί που την έχεις δεν θα μπορείς εύκολα να βάλεις την μπαταρία γιατι θα εμποδίζει ο μαύρος κοννέκτορ αριστερά!
> Επίσης στην κεραία δεν βλέπω μπόλικο ground plane....
> 
> Πώς και δεν χρησιμοποίησες το SIM800? πιο μικρό footprint ενσωματωμένο sim holder....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Νομίζω δεν είναι καλή πρακτική να κόλλας τον κρύσταλλο , μπορεί να.γίνει ζημιά , ένας τρόπος.είναι να βαλεις συρματάκι από πάνω 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## manolena

Παιδιά, σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις επισημάνσεις σας, οι συμβουλές σας είναι πάντα ανεκτίμητες. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, η τακτική μου είναι πάντα να βελτιώνεται η μορφή
ενός σχεδίου και μιας πλακέτας πολλές φορές πριν φτιαχτεί τελικά. Είναι αυτό που λένε "δύο φορές μέτρα και μια κόψε"...

----------


## Panoss

Μάνο πολύ καλό μπράβο!
Σκοπεύεις να το εκμεταλλευτείς εμπορικά;

----------


## manolena

Δεν είναι και απλό πράγμα να στηθεί όλο αυτό όμως... Χρειάζεται καλή προετοιμασία και ρίσκο...

----------


## picdev

Έλα ρε μανωλη σιγά το ρίσκο , και σιγά την επένδυση .
Αν περιμένεις να βγαλεις άδεια βιοτεχνίας ναι είναι ρίσκο χαχα αλλιώς το μόνο δύσκολο είναι να βρεις τους αγοραστές 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## manolena

Όχι και άδεια βιοτεχνίας, είπαμε... Αλλά για τα κόστη πιο πολύ. Περισσότερες αρχικές ποσότητες σημαίνει λιγότερο τελικό κόστος, αυτό μόνο.

----------


## Panoss

> Δεν είναι και απλό πράγμα να στηθεί όλο αυτό όμως... Χρειάζεται καλή προετοιμασία και ρίσκο...



Άρα δεν.

----------


## manolena

Αντικειμενικά προβλήματα:


Η πλακέτα είναι πυκνοκατοικημένη και έχει 62 εξαρτήματα SMT. Για πολύ λίγα κομμάτια, μπορώ να τη συναρμολογώ εγώ, αλλά αν υποθέσει κάποιος ότι θα πάει σε P&P και με συγκρατημένους υπολογισμούς για την τοποθέτηση με κόστος περίπου στα 0,04€, θα κοστίζει περίπου 2,5€ η συναρμολόγηση κάθε πλακέτας, για ποσότητα απο 100 κομμάτια και πάνω (δεν συμφέρει τον πλακετά να στήσει το μηχάνημα για λιγότερη ποσότητα).

Για να πάει P&P χρειάζεται η προμήθεια των υλικών τουλάχιστον σε custom Tape & Reel (που έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι ακριβότερο στη Mouser π.χ.) και αυτό σημαίνει πως θα είναι συμφέρον σε μεγάλες ποσότητες παραγωγής (100 πλακέτες για παράδειγμα).

Έχω μια εικόνα για τη ζήτηση, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι πανάκεια. Πρέπει να υπάρχει διαβεβαίωση για την ποσότητά της ώστε να ακολουθήσει και προμήθεια ανάλογων σε ποσότητα εξαρτημάτων.Προμήθεια απο e-bay δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι σοφό να γίνει λόγω των γνωστών θεμάτων. Αν και με πολύ πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς, υλικά μιας πλακέτας κοστίζουν γύρω στα 30€.

Γενικά, υπάρχουν θέματα. Για αυτό λέω πως δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο. Για πολύ λίγα κομμάτια, ίσως γίνεται.

----------


## hackertom

Φίλε @manolena / κοινότητα του φόρουμ, ο τύπος στο https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/h...uardian#/story (βίντεο από 1:17 και μετά) έχει φτιάξει σύστημα καταγραφής πλυθησμού, μιά ωραία ιδέα θα έλεγα καθώς από εκεί είναι η μόνη είσοδος / έξοδος στην κυψέλη, το ερώτημα είναι πώς θα μπορούσαμε να το κάνουμε εμείς αυτό; Με τι αισθητήρια λέτε να το καταφέρνει;

----------


## picdev

> Φίλε @manolena / κοινότητα του φόρουμ, ο τύπος στο https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/h...uardian#/story (βίντεο από 1:17 και μετά) έχει φτιάξει σύστημα καταγραφής πλυθησμού, μιά ωραία ιδέα θα έλεγα καθώς από εκεί είναι η μόνη είσοδος / έξοδος στην κυψέλη, το ερώτημα είναι πώς θα μπορούσαμε να το κάνουμε εμείς αυτό; Με τι αισθητήρια λέτε να το καταφέρνει;




ένα αισθητήριο laser ή υπέρυθρο κάνει πιστεύω

----------


## manolena

Απο ό,τι φαίνεται και στις φωτογραφίες, έχει διαμορφώσει πολλαπλές εισόδους στην κυψέλη. Αυτό μάλλον σημαίνει επιμερισμό της καταμέτρησης για αποφυγή συνωστισμού κατά την είσοδο-έξοδο των μελισσών.
Στην καταμέτρηση όμως περιλαμβάνεται η έξοδος των μελισσών αλλά και η είσοδός τους με τον υπολογισμό του πραγματικού πληθυσμού σε πραγματικό χρόνο με πράξεις συνεχούς προσθαφαίρεσης.
Για την καταμέτρηση και την ανίχνευση της φοράς (είσοδος ή έξοδος) ξέρω ένα σύστημα που δουλεύει με δύο interrupters κατά μήκος της σήραγγας εισόδου-εξόδου και η σύνδεσή τους σε ένα κύκλωμα
που επεξεργάζεται την πληροφορία (ποιός interrupter κόβει πρώτος και ποιός ακολουθεί, σημαίνει και τη φορά κατεύθυνσης της μέλισσας. Για είσοδο αυξάνει κατά 1 τον πληθυσμό, για έξοδο τον μειώνει κατά 1.
Δεν ξέρω κάτι άλλο που να δουλεύει, ίσως υπάρχει όμως.

----------


## street

επιμενω στην αποψη μου και να με συγχωρας μανωλη .... και εδω μιλαω ως μελισσοκομος ... προκειται για ενα πραγμα που απλα δεν προσφερει τιποτα περαν του εμπορικου  κοματιου και ειδικα για νεους μελισσοκομους που θα το αγορασουν και θα  ψαρωσουν  και και και !!  για τα γελαδια κατσικια προβατα τιποτα ??  :Lol: 

εχω δει πιστοποιημενες και μι ζυγαριες   μπροστα στα ματια μου  και τα χερια μου να τ τοποθετουν ...  σε εναν  επαγγελματια που του τα εδωσαν δωρεαν ..  για δοκιμες και αυτο δεν  γινεται πρωι ... μονο βραδυ .. που και παλι αναστατωνεται η κυψελη ,  μακαρι  ... 
α παλαιοτεροι και ακομα τωρα την τραβουσαν με ενα κανταρι ... αλλα αν δεν κανεις επιθεωρηση στο μελισσι ... κλαφτα  ...



υσ  με την νεα νοζεμιαση εγω εχασα οκτω κυψελες διπατες  , 

υσ2  βαλτε τετοιο ... καθιστε αναπαυτικα στον καναπε ... και οταν βγαλει μελι η κυψελη -ες θα σας ειδοποιησει στο φαισμπουκ  :Biggrin:  

υσ3 μιλαμε για αγροτικη δουλεια

----------


## hackertom

> Απο ό,τι φαίνεται και στις φωτογραφίες, έχει διαμορφώσει πολλαπλές εισόδους στην κυψέλη. Αυτό μάλλον σημαίνει επιμερισμό της καταμέτρησης για αποφυγή συνωστισμού κατά την είσοδο-έξοδο των μελισσών.
> Στην καταμέτρηση όμως περιλαμβάνεται η έξοδος των μελισσών αλλά και η είσοδός τους με τον υπολογισμό του πραγματικού πληθυσμού σε πραγματικό χρόνο με πράξεις συνεχούς προσθαφαίρεσης.
> Για την καταμέτρηση και την ανίχνευση της φοράς (είσοδος ή έξοδος) ξέρω ένα σύστημα που δουλεύει με δύο interrupters κατά μήκος της σήραγγας εισόδου-εξόδου και η σύνδεσή τους σε ένα κύκλωμα
> που επεξεργάζεται την πληροφορία (ποιός interrupter κόβει πρώτος και ποιός ακολουθεί, σημαίνει και τη φορά κατεύθυνσης της μέλισσας. Για είσοδο αυξάνει κατά 1 τον πληθυσμό, για έξοδο τον μειώνει κατά 1.
> Δεν ξέρω κάτι άλλο που να δουλεύει, ίσως υπάρχει όμως.



Αυτό εννοούσα περισσότερο πως κάνει την καταγραφή εισόδου/εξόδου. . Υπάρχουν περισσότερες πληροφορίες πάνω σε αυτό;

----------


## hackertom

> υσ2  βαλτε τετοιο ... καθιστε αναπαυτικα στον καναπε ... και οταν βγαλει μελι η κυψελη -ες θα σας ειδοποιησει στο φαισμπουκ



Φίλε ποια η άποψη σου για το https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/f...your-beehive#/

:Ρ

----------


## manolena

> Υπάρχουν περισσότερες πληροφορίες πάνω σε αυτό;





http://circuitdigest.com/microcontroller-projects/automatic-room-light-controller-with-bidirectional-visitor-counter-using-arduino

----------


## street

> Φίλε ποια η άποψη σου για το https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/f...your-beehive#/
> 
> :Ρ



χαχα ... εχεις ακουσει τον ντολμαδοπαρασκευαστη απ την  γνωστη εταιρια ? η πλακα ειναι οτι αυτος που το εφτιαξε αυτο ειναι  ελληνας !!! :Lol:  και μαλιστα κατοχυρωσε και την πατεντα !!  :W00t:   λολ ,  και μετα επρηζε μικρους μελισσοκομους να τον πληρωσουν για να το  παρουν και τους μεγαλους να τουν κανουν χορηγια κλπ ... οτι ναναι μα τι  βλαξ ... ελληνικο δαιμονιο ενος πανιβλακα χαχα , τωρα που μπορει να  χρησιμοποιηθει  ? θεωρητικα  πουθενα ... 
ισως και ξαναλεω ισως ....  για πορτοκαλομελο που ειναι πολυ ρευστο και φυσικα αυτο δεν το  καταναλωνουμε (οχι πως θα παθουμε κατι αλλα ειναι πολυ πικρο ) και το  κανουμε τροφη για τ μελισες , αν θελει καποιος μελι να πικριζει λιγακι  ας προτιμησει καστανιας 
αλλη χρηση ειναι για να το βλεπουν παιδια  δημοτικου ....  να το βλεπουν και να κανουν αααααα ωωωω ... που και παλι  ειναι λαθος ... 


υσ  μανο σχετικα  με την ζυγαρια  να σε πω  και κατι αλλο ...  τα μελια εχουν και διαφορετικο βαρος διαφορετικη μαζα  αναλογα τον τυπο τους ( ανθομελο πευκομελο καστανιας μπουρδελεξ κλπ )  αναλογα ...  αμελητεο σε εως 5 κιλα .... 20-25  εκει αρχιζει να φαινεται  αρκετα ...  επειδη μια τετοια ζυγαρια μπαινει στον δεικτη .... με τα  αλλα 5 εκτος δεικτη να σε πω οτι ειχαμε μεγαλες αποκλισεις εως και 3  κιλα !! πραγμα που ειναι πολυ σημαντικο (!) για την ευρυθμη λειτουργια  της κυψελης

----------


## street

> ο τύπος στο https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/h...uardian#/story (βίντεο από 1:17 και μετά) έχει φτιάξει σύστημα καταγραφής πλυθησμού,



θελεις να σχολιασω και αυτο  ?  :Biggrin:  να ρωτισω και κατι ... ποιος ο λογος καταγραφης πλυθησμου ?

----------


## hackertom

> θελεις να σχολιασω και αυτο  ?  να ρωτισω και κατι ... ποιος ο λογος καταγραφης πλυθησμου ?



Φυσικά και να το σχολιάσεις φίλε για αυτό ήμαστε εδώ να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς που δεν έχουμε ιδέα απο μέλισσες. . Σαν project απλά μου άρεσε και σαν ιδέα βέβαια. Το που χρειάζεται η καταγραφή πληθυσμού νομίζω το δείχνει το βίντεο παρακάτω να ξέρεις αν έχουν πεθάνει μέλισσες απο ραντίσματα,καιρικές συνθήκες, εχθρούς κτλπ δεν ξέρω το βράδυ μαζεύονται όλα μόνα τους στην κυψέλη;

----------


## street

δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος μετρηση πληθυσμου μελισσων  :Biggrin:   λεω εγω τωρα ... αν το βαλω σε 30 κυψελες ποσο θα με κοστισει  χμμ ?  ,  εχουν απ το αμερικα  εξυπνακηδες που κανουν διαφορα και πουλανε φουμαρα  , 
οπως και να εχει χανονται μελισσες οπως ειπες καιρικες συνθηκες,  εχθρους , ο κυριος λογος ειναι η αρωστια και μια κομενη βασιλισα πχ   πραγματα που αντιμετωπιζονται με την επιθεωρηση τουλαχιστον μια φορα   τον μηνα ! εγω ανα βδομαδα αντε ανα δυο βδομαδες  , και πρατουμε  αναλογος , ειναι πολυ φυσιολογικο να χανονται μελισες καθε μερα απ τον πληθυσμο ! το μελισι ανανεωνεται οπως και να χει με βαση την βασιλισα του  ... και εδω θελει πολυ πολυ πολυ προσοχη διαφορετικα το εχασες ... αλλα  υπαρχει και λυση για αυτο ... 
σχετικα με  τα ραντισματα υποθετουμε  οτι στο μερος που θα τα τοποθετησουμε οτι ο αγροτης -ες δεν ειναι  μακακας -ες ( νεος ) με ροδακινιες πορτοκαλιες αχλαδιες αμυγδαλιες κλπ  .. το ραντισμα γινετε με την δυση του ηλιου  , αν θελει να το κανει πρωι  μεσημερι να το κανει ,  και να δω εγω μετα ποιος θα επικονιασει τα  δεντρα του και την παραγωγη που θα ηθελε βγαλει , επομενως δεν τον  συμφερει , ασε που παρακαλανε να πας καμια κυψελη σου σε δικο τους χωρο  δωρεαν για να εχουν μεγαλυτερη παραγωγη στο χωραφι με τα εκαστοτε δεντρα  τους ! 
και ναι ολα σχεδον γυριζουν  στην κυψελη τους το βραδυ , και λεω  σχεδον διοτι οι συλεκτριες που ταξιδευουν αρκετα μακρια απ την κυψελη θα  κοιμηθούν εξω το βραδυ και τα επιστρεψουν την αλλη μερα ! απο  περιεργεια το εχω τεσταρει  :Wink:  καλο θα ηταν να το αποφευγουμε αυτο διοτι εχει μεγαλη καθυστερηση η κυψελη και μπορει να μπερδευτουμε λιγο με τον πληθυσμο  


εγω ασχολουμαι μονο με την ορεινη μελισα , οι κυψελες  μου μεσα μπορει να  εχουν εως και πεντε διαφορετικες ρατσες , συνηθως τρεις , σε τετοιες  κυψελες πας  με καπελο γαντια και καπνιστηρι ανα χειρας ... ξεστρο   :Biggrin:   και κατω απ τον ηλιο !, υπαρχει  ρατσα καρνικα που την πουλανε και πας  με τα κοντομανικα χωρις καπελο με βερμουδα και παντοφλα , δεν τσιμπαει ! ,  αλλα το μελι που θα βγαλει ειναι σαν αυτα που βλεπεις  στο σουπερμαρκετ και λες ωωωω  τιμη  , γνωστο το κολπο και στο πουλαν και καλα ανθομελο καστανομελο πευκομελο θυμαρισιο  με αναμιξη ....  ΟΙ  ,

τιπ , ειναι η εποχη που μπορειτε να πιασετε ενα μελισσι απο  αφεσμο και να ξεκινησετε το δικο σας ας πουμε .......  μελισσοκομειο  χεχε η αντε την πρωτη σας κυψελη ?  :Biggrin:  


υσ , εχω καποιες ιδεες που θα βοηθουσαν  πραγματικα ενα μελισσοκομο ..... να τα πω εδω ? η να ανοιξω ενα νεο θεμα ?

----------

kioan (10-05-16)

----------


## hackertom

> τιπ , ειναι η εποχη που μπορειτε να πιασετε ενα μελισσι απο  αφεσμο και να ξεκινησετε το δικο σας ας πουμε .......  μελισσοκομειο  χεχε η αντε την πρωτη σας κυψελη ?  
> 
> 
> υσ , εχω καποιες ιδεες που θα βοηθουσαν  πραγματικα ενα μελισσοκομο ..... να τα πω εδω ? η να ανοιξω ενα νεο θεμα ?



Ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες φίλε! Αν και δεν ξέρω και εγώ κατα πόσο χαλάμε το θέμα η το φόρουμ με τέτοιες πληροφορίες αλλά σαν βάση η κατασκευή αυτή απαιτεί και γνώσεις πάνω στο αντικείμενο όποτε για εμένα που θα ήθελα να κάνω μια κυψέλη θα ήθελα να ξέρω πάντως!

Και οι ερωτήσεις ειναι : με μια βόλτα στην φύση (μιλάω για επαρχία) θα βρω άγριο μελίσσι; Πρέπει να κοιτάξω κάποια σημάδια συγκεκριμένα; Και πες οτι το βρήκα. . Πως θα το μεταφέρω στην πρώτη μου κυψέλη ώστε να μείνει και εκεί;

Ακόμα και τις ιδέες που λες οτι μπορούν να βοηθήσουν θα ήθελα να τις ακούσω!

Μια κυψέλη ειναι αρκετή για προσωπική χρήση; Βγάζει ένα βάζο μέλι / πόσο χρόνο;

----------


## street

> Αν και δεν ξέρω και εγώ κατα πόσο χαλάμε το θέμα



το θεμα το κατα καποιο τροπο το χαλαμε  ... αλλα οι πληροφοριες ειναι παντα χρησιμες και σχετικες επι του θεματος 




> θα ήθελα να κάνω μια κυψέλη θα ήθελα να ξέρω πάντως!



μπραβο  :Wink:   μερακι να εχεις και ολα τα αλλα θα γινουν ... και εδω ειμαι για να σε  βοηθησω οπου μπορω , θα γραψω θεμα μολις βρω χρονο και εκει θα τα  διαβασεις ολα .... 




> με μια βόλτα στην φύση (μιλάω για επαρχία) θα βρω άγριο μελίσσι; Πρέπει  να κοιτάξω κάποια σημάδια συγκεκριμένα; Και πες οτι το βρήκα. . Πως θα  το μεταφέρω στην πρώτη μου κυψέλη ώστε να μείνει και εκεί;



συνοπτικα ..... ναι μπορεις και αν το βρεις να πας να παιξεις λοτο  :Biggrin:   σημαδια δεν υπαρχουν περαν του βουητου  και τ ανθοφοριας του περιβαλλοντος και εκει εστιαζεις ... αν και εγω καποτε μαζεψα απο καμιναδα αφεσμο , εκτος και αν ειναι σε καποια  αποσταση απο μελισσοκομειο , και αντε πες οτι το βρηκες .... που ειναι  πιασμενο ? αν ειναι σε δεντρο ειναι λιγο δυσκολα τα πραγματα , αν ειναι  σε θαμνοειδεις εκει ειναι καπως ευκολα και τιναζεις το τσαμπι μες το  κυψελιδιο , σε δεντρο βαζεις απο κατω το κυψελιδιο με μελισσοχορτο και  ελπιζεις να μπουν μεσα , εχουν βγαλει κατι κρεμες λεμονιου και καλα αλλα  σαν το μελισσοχορτο δεν , παρ ολα αυτα οταν μπει στο κυψελιδιο η  κοινοτητα ( το οποιο κοστιζει 20ευρο ) μετα την ιδια μερα θα πρεπει την   μεταφερεις σε κανονικη κυψελη ! αν ειναι για  να το πας αλλου , αν δεν το κανεις .... 




> Ακόμα και τις ιδέες που λες οτι μπορούν να βοηθήσουν θα ήθελα να τις ακούσω!



στει τιουνεντ  :Lol: 




> Μια κυψέλη ειναι αρκετή για προσωπική χρήση; Βγάζει ένα βάζο μέλι / πόσο χρόνο;



να  την πιασεις ετσι οπως λεμε παραπανω ... οχι ... και απεναντιας θα  πρεπει να την ταιζεις κανα εξαμηνο , σκεψου οτι ειναι με μια γρια  βασιλισα , το μελισσι θα επιδιωξει να βγαλει νεα οπως και να εχει ,    και με την  νεα βασιλισα εφοσον γονιμοποιηθει και παν ολα καλα ... πιο  βαζο ? στον τρυγο ντενεκε  :Wink: 


υσ εχω πιασει μεχρι στιγμης  πεντε αγνωστα  :W00t:

----------


## manolena

Νέα σχεδίαση με το SIM808 (GSM-GPRS-GPS) με ανιχνευτή κίνησης 3 αξόνων ADXL330, με μέτρηση βάρους ως και δύο κυψελών και αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας-υγρασίας. Η κεραία GPS που
φαίνεται είναι μόνο για σχεδιαστικούς λόγους (κανονικά είναι ολοκληρωμένος δέκτης). Αποστολή μηνύματος με συντεταγμένες μόνον όταν ανιχνευθεί μετακίνηση της βάσης. Αποστολή μηνύματος με λοιπή πληροφορία σε 
προγραμματιζόμενα τακτά διαστήματα.

ABWS_2B.jpg

----------

street (23-05-16)

----------


## 744

Τα συγχαρητήριά μου για την άψογη σύλληψη της σχεδίασης, έστω και θεωρητικά ακόμα.

Τα πλακετάκια SMPS που έχεις βάλει, τα δοκίμασα πριν δυο μέρες και φαίνονται αξιόπιστα. Στα 1,4Volt έδωσαν πάνω από 6Α χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Ακόμα και μετά που τα σύνδεσα ανάποδα...

Σε προϊόν παραγωγής είμαι λίγο σκεπτικός όμως. Δεν ξέρω αν θα το έβαζα.

Και πάλι μπράβο.

----------

manolena (23-05-16)

----------


## manolena

Γιάννη, ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω κι εγώ να σου πω για αυτά τα modul-άκια. Ένα το είχα επί μέρες με ένα ρελέ και το ταλαιπωρούσα σε φορτίο 5Α σε 5, 9, 24V και σε δεν θυμάμαι και εγώ τι άλλο βασανιστήριο...
Ο σκύλος ο μαύρος άντεξε μια χαρά. Λες να φταίει η κόλλα σπειρωμάτων που έβαλα πάνω στο τρίμμερ για να μην αλλάξει η έξοδος; (  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  ). Πέρα απο την πλάκα, δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό ή όχι για παραγωγή,
εγώ το 34063 το έχω έτοιμο και για τις δυο τάσεις που χρειάζονται. 1 shottky, 1 αυτεπαγωγή, 2 αντιστάσεις διαιρέτη, έναν πυκνωτή ταλάντωσης και 2 εξομάλυνσης για κάθε step down.

----------


## kioan

Ποια είναι αυτά τα step down modules; Link;

----------


## hackertom

Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να μαζεύει αποτελέσματα απο πολλές κυψέλες και να στέλνει όλα τα δεδομένα στο Arduino?

----------


## manolena

> Ποια είναι αυτά τα step down modules; Link;



http://m.banggood.com/Mini-DC-DC-Con...-p-920327.html

----------


## 744

> ...εγώ το 34063 το έχω έτοιμο...



Κρύψε ηλικίες...

Πέρα από πλάκα, ξεπερασμένο. Τα LM2576 κλπ μάλλον είναι πιο κατάλληλα και για περισσότερο ρεύμα.

----------


## manolena

> Κρύψε ηλικίες...



Ε, όχι και τόσο μεγάλοι, μια χαρά παιδάκια είμαστε ακόμα... Το παλιό είναι κι αλλιώ(ς)... όμως...





> Τα LM2576 κλπ μάλλον είναι πιο κατάλληλα και για περισσότερο ρεύμα.



Έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό, αλλά για να είμαι ειλικρινής, τρώω κολλήματα  με πράγματα που έχω φτιάξει και εργάζονται ακόμα σε "καλές" απαιτήσεις.
Ίσως κάποια φορά να αποδειχθεί λάθος αυτή η τακτική, αλλά είναι κάτι σαν τον καφέ που πίνεις. Δεν τον αλλάζεις εύκολα.

----------


## manolena

> Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να μαζεύει αποτελέσματα απο πολλές κυψέλες και να στέλνει όλα τα δεδομένα στο Arduino?



To συγκεκριμένο λαμβάνει απο 2 κυψέλες. Εξαρτάται απο πόσες διαθέσιμες αναλογικές εισόδους υπάρχουν στον μΕ. Κάθε στοιχείο ζύγισης χρειάζεται 2 αναλογικές εισόδους.
Θα μπορούσε ένα ειδικό ολοκληρωμένο (π.χ. MAX11332) με 16 αναλογικά κανάλια στο δίαυλο I²C και κάποιες αλλαγές στον κώδικα να μετράει ταυτόχρονα άλλες 8 κυψέλες.

----------


## hackertom

Ναι αλλά πως θα γίνει στην πράξη; Όταν φαντάζομαι η κυψέλες μια εύλογη απόσταση η μια με την άλλη;

----------


## manolena

Μα και τώρα, για 2 κυψέλες, έτσι γίνεται. Και οι δύο έχουν load cell+βάση και η μιά απο αυτές έχει όλο τον έλεγχο. Η άλλη καλωδιώνεται απο μακρυά με ένα λεπτό ομοαξωνικό καλώδιο 3 ζευγών.

----------


## hackertom

Στην μετακίνηση δεν ξέρω πως θα βολεύει αυτό, μιας και στην πράξη μετακινούνται μελίσσια κάθε 3 και λίγο

----------


## manolena

Απο όσα μπορώ να φανταστώ, δεν υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος. Απλά συνδέεις τη μιά με την άλλη με ένα εξαπολικό βύσμα. Τι άλλο μπορείς να κάνεις; Να βάλεις σε κάθε απομακρυσμένη κυψέλη
κάποιου είδους RF module με δική του αυτονομία (μπαταρία, κύκλωμα ελέγχου, RF) που να τα στέλνει όλα σε μια κεντρική; Μήπως αρχίζει και γίνεται παρατραβηγμένο όλο αυτό έτσι;

----------


## Apostolis91

Αν και παλιό το ποστ χρειάζομαι μια βοήθεια.. Έκανα μια προσπάθεια να φτιάξω μια ζυγαριά και έχω κολλήσει σε κάποια πραγματάκια.. Αυτό που με καίει ποιο πολύ αυτήν την στιγμή είναι να στέλνω στο κινητό και την στάθμη της μπαταρίας αν είναι εφικτό βέβαια..

----------

